# Nintendo Announces Super NES Classic Edition



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

Does this mean we might get an iQue next year? I need an n64 classsic edition.

In any case I'm going to buy 4 of these at launch and make bank.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait for them to produce a whole 6, only to have 1 person buy them all and sell them for $2000 each.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2017)

As soon as pre-orders go up.. They'll be gone. Well.. Shit..


----------



## NovaPhoenix (Jun 26, 2017)

I would definitely rather have this than an NES Classic. I just hope it doesn't have the same supply issues as its predecessor.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2017)

Where is the pimping tool?!?!?!?
Wow they just sell the same console with another plastic shell and controllers... hope the comtrollers will be compatible with switch


----------



## Windaga (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow Starfox 2? That's pretty cool.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Where is the pimping tool?!?!?!?


I'm sure @Cluster will make a return


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 26, 2017)

Wait what Starfox 2??


----------



## petethepug (Jun 26, 2017)

When will the DS Classic come out?  I want to play my NDS Games on a super small handheld.

I actually like it they are doing this. I can definitely see myself buying a GC Classic when it comes out, or Wii Classic since well, I was around those days.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait to go on craigslist and see em going for 500 bucks. Luckily I have almost every game on that list on my 3ds. Though it would still be nice to have one.


----------



## Jhnsn (Jun 26, 2017)

Waiting for PAL version.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 26, 2017)

An official Star Fox 2???!!!
Wow, now let's see if it's a new build or they simply feed on hackers' work haha.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Only 21 games... lol.

This is gonna be scalped to hell.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 26, 2017)

MAN REALLY? STAR FOX 2? WTF
i would love to have this but like every nintendo thing i would need to sell a human on the black market to have money enough
SOMEONE DUMP THE FUCKING ROM PLEASE


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Windaga said:


> Wow Starfox 2? That's pretty cool.


Yeah, that at least will make SNES Mini quite something unique.


----------



## eduall (Jun 26, 2017)

star fox 2 ??


----------



## bananapi761 (Jun 26, 2017)

This better be coming to Europe as well.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

bananapi761 said:


> This better be coming to Europe as well.


I really want the pal version for the colored buttons - the ntsc super nintendo controller is so ugly in comparison.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 26, 2017)

Just hope EU get the PAL SNES because the USA one is so fugly!

EDIT
Updated op.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like it'll use the original controller ports.








bananapi761 said:


> This better be coming to Europe as well.


It will. It's Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2017)

Earthbound.... I might consider getting one..... But StarFox 2 is gonna make this thing FLY off the shelves.

Fly? Get it?


----------



## Clanver (Jun 26, 2017)

Jhnsn said:


> Waiting for PAL version.



Yep me too. This Snes is not my Snes . .


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Earthbound.... I might consider getting one..... But StarFox 2 is gonna make this thing FLY off the shelves.
> 
> Fly? Get it?


The RRP price in UK for the Classic NES was £59.99 so the SNES one will probably be the same, or around it. I'll try to order 3-5 at least.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Looks like it'll use the original controller ports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The controller ports are styled the same way, but they are much smaller obviously. We won't be able to use the controllers for anything else (or use original SNES controllers with the system).


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

I bet they just used Gideon and d4s's translation of Star Fox 2 and removed any credit towards them and FuSoYa.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The controller ports are styled the same way, but they are much smaller obviously. We won't be able to use the controllers for anything else (or use original SNES controllers with the system).


You got a point there. Where will the controllers be connected then or will they be wireless?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The controller ports are styled the same way, but they are much smaller obviously. We won't be able to use the controllers for anything else (or use original SNES controllers with the system).





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You got a point there. Where will the controllers be connected then or will they be wireless?


If you two actually looked at the image you'd have seen that those "controller ports" are just molded into the plastic...


----------



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> If you actually looked at the image you'd have seen that those "controller ports" are just molded into the plastic...


That's not the best proof that they won't be functional in the finished product. We have no way of knowing this isn't just an empty plastic shell.

With that being said though, I guess there is a possibility that they won't be functional - and that there will be hidden ports somewhere else/wireless controllers.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Jun 26, 2017)

> Star Fox 2



What the actual fuck


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

There's a good chance that the SNES Mini PAL version will be pricier and harder to find than the NTSC one due to the original coloured controllers and the system itself is alike the Japanese.

THIS, I want.  The NES Mini could've been so much more but it was good for what it was.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)

european version


----------



## dmace81 (Jun 26, 2017)

Why does it matter? Noone will be able to get it except the rich or famous youtubers.  More limited run bullshit.  PS.  I can't believe no Chrono Trigger, Final Fight, Actraiser, or Earthworm Jim on the list of games.


----------



## pandavova (Jun 26, 2017)

inb4 calling all local stores for preordering


----------



## DDTarZan (Jun 26, 2017)

Jokes on you, Nintendo. Many good people here have probably already pirated played a working version of Star Fox 2.

>No Wario's Woods

Fuck right off, Nintendo.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)

some more info for the eu version:
- "Included with the Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System are one HDMI cable, one USB power cable and two wired Super NES Classic Controllers, perfect for players to dive into multiplayer action right away"
- "all games included in the Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System are the original US 60 Hz releases."
- "an AC adapter for the USB cable is required to play the system but is not included in the packaging."

also launching sept 29


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 26, 2017)

oh gosh, I want this so baaad. I hope it's not as rare as nes classic


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 26, 2017)

A little sad they only put MMX1 on it. But still a very solid list of games on that thing. I definitely want one if I can manage to snag it.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 26, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> some more info for the eu version:
> - "Included with the Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System are one HDMI cable, one USB power cable and two wired Super NES Classic Controllers, perfect for players to dive into multiplayer action right away"
> - "all games included in the Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System are the original US 60 Hz releases."
> - "an AC adapter for the USB cable is required to play the system but is not included in the packaging."
> ...


>an AC adapter for the USB cable is required to play the system but is not included in the packaging.
Oh Great, Nintendo is skimping on the power cords again.


----------



## pandavova (Jun 26, 2017)

inb4 hakchi3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> "all games included in the Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System are the original US 60 Hz releases."


But what about authenticity and the preservation of gaming history‽ *／ｓ*


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmm, maybe they'll actually do pre-orders this time around? Because iirc there weren't any with the NES classic. (I think that think geek might've had them last second, but I'm not too sure)


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm, maybe they'll actually do pre-orders this time around? Because iirc there weren't any with the NES classic. (I think that think geek might've had them last second, but I'm not too sure)


there were definitely pre-orders in europe. no idea about the us


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jun 26, 2017)

An official release of starfox 2? SICK


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 26, 2017)

I will preorder five just to sell them again.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

I know it won't take long before someone sucks that 'official' StarFox2 rom off this thing, so I'll pass. An emulator's an emulator.


----------



## MushGuy (Jun 26, 2017)

Here we go again... Wait, WHAT? The Super FX games, too? Even Star Fox 2? I really hope they get Virtual Console releases eventually!


----------



## PhyChris (Jun 26, 2017)

it suports SA-1 and SuperFX chips! should be a good emulator on there.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

The fact that the cords don't connect with a wiimote connection looks promissing that the controller lengths may actually be approrpiate this time, though it is a small bummer that we can't get 2 SNES classic controllers just by buying this for use on our Wiis and Wii Us.

I have a feeling this wont be as easily exploitable as the NES Classic was though.  Would be awesome if it is though.


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jun 26, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Just hope EU get the PAL SNES because the USA one is so fugly!


Yep, we get PAL SNES. https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Ni...er-Nintendo-Entertainment-System-1238330.html


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 26, 2017)

dang, no chrono trigger? I mean, I know it'll be hacked and I can just put it on there (and oh I will), but still. Wonder why.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 26, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> there were definitely pre-orders in europe. no idea about the us


If that's the case then I might try and preorder one through Amazon uk or something. As long as they'll ship it here to the us.


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2017)

Star fox 2...

MUST BUY...


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jun 26, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> dang, no chrono trigger? I mean, I know it'll be hacked and I can just put it on there (and oh I will), but still. Wonder why.


TBH the original hakchi and hakchi2 will probably need like 5 lines of code added to work on this


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 26, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> Yep, we get PAL SNES. https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Ni...er-Nintendo-Entertainment-System-1238330.html


Besides Starfox 2, this also means first official release of Mario RPG and FFVI in Europe.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 26, 2017)

Coto said:


> Star fox 2...
> 
> MUST BUY...


Or be like the rest of us and pirate the game two days later off of the internet.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> TBH the original hakchi and hakchi2 will probably need like 5 lines of code added to work on this


Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

Great collection of games, but its 9 short of 30, there are some fantastic titles that didn't make the cut.  Hoping the device will be as easy to exploit as the NES Classic, I'd have to immediately add: DKC2, DKC3, Super Mario All-Stars, Kirby 3, NBA Jam, Chrono Trigger, Mega Man X2, Mega Man X3, and Mega Man 7.  And bam there you go, 30 games.


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jun 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Great collection of games, but its 9 short of 30, there are some fantastic titles that didn't make the cut.  Hoping the device will be as easy to exploit as the NES Classic, I'd have to immediately add: DKC2, DKC3, Super Mario All-Stars, Kirby 3, NBA Jam, Chrono Trigger, Mega Man X2, Mega Man X3, and Mega Man 7.  And bam there you go, 30 games.





Jhynjhiruu said:


> TBH the original hakchi and hakchi2 will probably need like 5 lines of code added to work on this


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Or be like the rest of us and pirate the game two days later off of the internet.


You could already get a working Star Fox 2 dump in 2003!


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait to buy 5 of them just to sell'em all. Or maybe keep one for myself. We'll see


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait for Star Fox 2 to be dumped


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> quotes



just because you assume that, doesn't mean it will necessarily hold true.  I'm noting that Nintendo has changed how the controllers connect to the system, they aren't the kinds that can connect to a Wiimote, and they likely will have appropriate length to the controllers at that.  To me this indicates Nintendo may be aware of the flaws of the NES classic and addressed them, including the vulnerabilities they left the NES Classic open to.

I mean I _hope_ that its super easy to get working like it was with the NES Classic, but I wouldn't count on it at this point.  Still I'm hopeful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2017)

WHAT
STAR FOX 2
KIRBY
F-ZERO
ZELDA


THIS IS BETTER THAN E3 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Or be like the rest of us and pirate the game two days later off of the internet.


I got the beta star fox 2 to be replaced in one of those yoshi island USA carts, just because I could never play Star Fox 2 on real hardware.

Now it's possible, and 100% as it meant to be. So if you want to pirate it, go ahead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Dang, didn't think it would happen, hopefully they learned their lesson this time.

Edit: Wait, S.. Star Fox 2? HOW!!!!!?

Edit 2: Yoshi's Island? Like, the GOOD version with the good sound? How did Nintendo get the rights to the Super FX chip after Argonaut going under?


----------



## TracerX (Jun 26, 2017)

Why does everyone keep saying the controllers will be different? Doesn't the info on the Nintendo site pretty much guarantee a standard wiimote connector?


> The Super NES Classic Edition is compatible with the Classic Controller™ and Classic Controller Pro™ accessories. Just plug it in and play!



The controller ports on the front just look like molded plastic for looks to me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 26, 2017)

Man, there are so many great games missing from that list.
Anyway, I really want to see how far off from the leaked prototype Star Fox 2 really is. Might be the exact same version or with minor changes, but hopefully it's a more complete version.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

No classic controller to plug on the wiimore this time? well :v 


AlanJohn said:


> Wait what Starfox 2??





ShadowOne333 said:


> An official Star Fox 2???!!!
> Wow, now let's see if it's a new build or they simply feed on hackers' work haha.


I heard that some developers of an SF game (forgot which, maybe assault?) got the finished version of SF2 to play and know how the game was...
They finished the game because it was almost to finish but got cancelled because N64 stuff (strange, since there's one new FE launched to SFC after the N64 release o-o), but they finished it and keep secret like this lol the ones that told that played it, said that the leaks/romhacks was not clos eto the final product of SF2...
well, I'm curious XD


----------



## HitnRunTony (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm really hoping Nintendo makes more than enough and scalpers get burn on this one.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Coto said:


> I got the beta star fox 2 to be replaced in one of those yoshi island USA carts, just because I could never play Star Fox 2 on real hardware.
> 
> Now it's possible, and 100% as it meant to be. So if you want to pirate it, go ahead.



It might have a Nintendo logo on the box, but calling it 'real hardware' is a stretch IMHO. It's an emulator box. The emulator code might be top notch (or maybe not), it's scaling properties might be excellent (or not). But it's not a real SuFami/SNES.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll be deffo getting one!
Got the NES mini, and soon the SNES mini.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 26, 2017)

$80 
Two Controllers


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

How did they get the rights to Super FX? Argonaut went under like 15 years ago.


----------



## GBA rocks (Jun 26, 2017)

So the controller ports area is just a plastic lid to make it look authentic when no controllers are plugged...?

Will the controllers be smaller or regular size like the Club Nintendo reward ones?


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> It might have a Nintendo logo on the box, but calling it 'real hardware' is a stretch IMHO. It's an emulator box. The emulator code might be top notch (or maybe not), it's scaling properties might be excellent (or not). But it's not a real SuFami/SNES.


So what? Time to support Starfox 2 proper release.

I didn't get a Nes mini but this time, it does not matter if it's real hardware or not (I have everything as retail carts on real snes anyway), but it's a way of supporting them. (I still remember when dylan cuthbert said Starfox2 didnt get proper release just because of licensing issues)
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ox_the_old_sequel_rom_and_working_at_nintendo

So for me starfox2 is the sole reason to get at least a few of these emulated or whatever snes classic editions


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> No classic controller to plug on the wiimore this time? well :v


The Wii era is dead but who knows, maybe it will be compatible with the Wiimote.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


>


What makes me wonder is where the controllers will be connected to. On the rear?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 26, 2017)

Very good list (a few they could have removed for others like Final Fantasy 2/4 or Chrono Trigger), and it's releasing on my birthday. The inclusion of the Star Fox games (especially the never-released sequel) and Yoshi's Island must mean that whatever issue Nintendo had with regard to licensing of Super FX games may now, at long last, be resolved.

Sadly though, I don't think I'd get this. I really want Nintendo to get off their asses and release the games from both this, NES Classic, and general VC onto the Switch. It's the perfect platform for them.


----------



## homefryguy (Jun 26, 2017)

I might just get it if it can be modified, I missed my chance with the NES Classic.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Wii era is dead but who knows, maybe it will be compatible with the Wiimote.


idk, mabe usb to sue in switch ?XD


----------



## migles (Jun 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Can't wait for Star Fox 2 to be dumped


impossible.. if there is no rom in the internet, does this mean nintendo for the first time dumped their own rom?? 


duffmmann said:


> The fact that the cords don't connect with a wiimote connection looks promissing that the controller lengths may actually be approrpiate this time, though it is a small bummer that we can't get 2 SNES classic controllers just by buying this for use on our Wiis and Wii Us.
> 
> I have a feeling this wont be as easily exploitable as the NES Classic was though.  Would be awesome if it is though.


i hope they keep the same connectors... this way we can get thoose extensions for dirty cheap and use wii gamepads (i think you could use the wii gamepad on the mini nes?)


ANYWAY:
folks, if i get the change i may get one pal, and sell it here at the temp for you americans...
will charge the money i paid for it + shipping and for myself 20 bucks (which i think it's a fair, i seen in ebay the nes mini for 200+ euros) anyway. of course it will be Closed in box, i will even put the receipt on the package lol (in case you don't know, in europe you have 2 years warranty so...)
if there is interest i may get more than 1..
looking more to help than profit (like i said, 20 bucks profit for me i really think it's a fair deal)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> idk, mabe usb to sue in switch ?XD


Most likely for it to be standard USB port.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What makes me wonder is where the controllers will be connected to. On the rear?





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Most likely for it to be standard USB port.


on their site:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2017)

Lot of games with SUPER in the title, and they had those names even on non super nintendo consoles.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 26, 2017)

homefryguy said:


> I might just get it if it can be modified, I missed my chance with the NES Classic.


Depends on if Nintendo learned from the NES Classic. It was through the power port that included the ability to communicate and write data, right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> Very good list (a few they could have removed for others like Final Fantasy 2/4 or Chrono Trigger), and it's releasing on my birthday. The inclusion of the Star Fox games (especially the never-released sequel) and Yoshi's Island must mean that whatever issue Nintendo had with regard to licensing of Super FX games may now, at long last, be resolved.
> 
> Sadly though, I don't think I'd get this. I really want Nintendo to get off their asses and release the games from both this, NES Classic, and general VC onto the Switch. It's the perfect platform for them.



Yes, I hope that this opens the way for proper Super FX emulation on the Switch, because all we got is that POS GBA port of Yoshi's Island. But now, Star Fox, Star Fox 2, which I never expected, should do just that.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> on their site:
> View attachment 91505


So it is compatible with the Wiimote.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Can't wait for Star Fox 2 to be dumped


It already has been, over fifteen years ago...


----------



## migles (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> on their site:
> View attachment 91505


WII MOTE ports confirmed...
compatible with classic controller and classic controlelr pro, which uses that special ports


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> In any case I'm going to buy 4 of these at launch and make bank.


Don't be a dick, scalping is such a nasty practice.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Amazon UK has added the listing to their catalogue: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Switch-Dummy-4/dp/B071G84PFQ/

I'm ready!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Lucifer666 said:


> Don't be a dick, scalping is such a nasty practice.



I hope people who scalp this get ripped off and a slew of negative feedback reviews to ruin their rep on eBay 



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Amazon UK has added the listing to their catalogue: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Switch-Dummy-4/dp/B071G84PFQ/
> 
> I'm ready!



Wait, why hasn't it shown up in the US or as a real item in the UK store?


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 26, 2017)

T-hug said:


> the inclusion of the never-before-released _Star Fox 2_ game will offer them something entirely new to enjoy – _if_ they can unlock it by proving their skills in the original _Star Fox_ game. (Well, they only have to complete the first level – we didn’t want to make it too hard!)


You have to _unlock_ it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It already has been, over fifteen years ago...


Not the finished version


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'm ready!


You may be ready, but is _your body _ready?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> You have to _unlock_ it?



I don't know what he meant, but Nintendo's site says nothing of unlocking. Much less when we can preorder.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope people who scalp this get ripped off and a slew of negative feedback reviews to ruin their rep on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, why hasn't it shown up in the US or as a real item in the UK store?


I've scalped the recent Zelda amiibos recently and the buyer was really happy with my customer service as I updated him on everything. I know that it's an asshole thing to do, to charge too bloody much but hey, if the rest does it then I wanna do it too.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know what he meant, but Nintendo's site says nothing of unlocking. Much less when we can preorder.


Probably a press release.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

migles said:


> i hope they keep the same connectors... this way we can get thoose extensions for dirty cheap and use wii gamepads (i think you could use the wii gamepad on the mini nes?)



I honestly doubt it, unless the designs of the system as you see on the box isn't the finalized design, because look at those controller slots, they don't look like the Wiimote connection port.l


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2017)

So why couldn't they released star fox 2 on VC? $80 compared to nes classic is $60, less games but two controllers? Street fighter 2 turbo over Super street fighter 2 or even Street Fighter Alpha 2? Might as well just have Final fight instead. Some rather poor choices for some games over others, but is not bad selection. No pilot wings? Least have all launch titles, oh well, wait for next exploit and get any game you want again. 

Or just go play SNES9X On any possible device. 

Least hope the controller cord length isn't as short as the last time, and good they included 2 controllers, but secret of mana is 3 PLAYERS.... so then what?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've scalped the recent Zelda amiibos recently and the buyer was really happy with my customer service as I updated him on everything. I know that it's an asshole thing to do, to charge too bloody much but hey, if the rest does it then I wanna do it too.



Yeah, that's a good mentality; "Hey, this guy is selling drugs, I should get in on that too!" Just because someone can do it, doesn't mean they should. Scalping is a douche move, no offense, dude *sigh* 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So why couldn't they released star fox 2 on VC? $80 compared to nes classic is $60, less games but two controllers? Street fighter 2 turbo over Super street fighter 2 or even Street Fighter Alpha 2? Might as well just have Final fight instead. Some rather poor choices for some games over others, but is not bad selection. No pilot wings? Least have all launch titles, oh well, wait for next exploit and get any game you want again.
> 
> Or just go play SNES9X On any possible device.
> 
> Least hope the controller cord length isn't as short as the last time, and good they included 2 controllers, but secret of mana is 3 PLAYERS.... so then what?



Licensing issues, no one knows who owned the rights to Super FX since Argonaut was long gone.


----------



## migles (Jun 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> I honestly doubt it, unless the designs of the system as you see on the box isn't the finalized design, because look at those controller slots, they don't look like the Wiimote connection port.l


see the page before
confirmed to be the wiimote ports
on the box it says you can use the classic controlelr and classic controller pro, which use thoose ports


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, that's a good mentality; "Hey, this guy is selling drugs, I should get in on that too!" Just because someone can do it, doesn't mean they should. Scalping is a douche move, no offense, dude *sigh*


To be honest, I wouldn't mind getting into that market and grow it but that could get me arrested so.. no. A lot of money involved in that business, though.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 26, 2017)

GAME has it up for pre-order in the UK.

http://www.game.co.uk/en/super-nint...4185/?cm_sp=home-_-banner0-_-NintendoSNESMini


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> GAME has it up for pre-order in the UK.
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/super-nint...4185/?cm_sp=home-_-banner0-_-NintendoSNESMini



And Amazon US isn't, surprising.


----------



## TRS (Jun 26, 2017)

Why just Super Mario World and not All-Stars + Super Mario World?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not the finished version


Damn near finished, it was scrapped really late (right before publishing) by Miomoto because he was jelouse that Star Fox 2 was better than Star Fox 64.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

migles said:


> see the page before
> confirmed to be the wiimote ports
> on the box it says you can use the classic controlelr and classic controller pro, which use thoose ports



So thats a poor job by some designer then, because those boxes are showing mini consoles with different connection ports. Would be nice if they actually showed off the final product on the box.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> GAME has it up for pre-order in the UK.
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/super-nint...4185/?cm_sp=home-_-banner0-_-NintendoSNESMini


Yikes. £69.99.

Pre-ordered.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 26, 2017)

Earthbound?
EARTHBOUND?
Instant buy

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Jun 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> So thats a poor job by some designer then, because those boxes are showing mini consoles with different connection ports. Would be nice if they actually showed off the final product on the box.


what the box is actually showing is molded plastic... if you look closely you can see you can't connect anything to it
i do believe that thing is a door you can open to reveal the real ports


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yikes. £69.99.
> 
> Pre-ordered.



Damn you, Amazon ><


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> GAME has it up for pre-order in the UK.
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/super-nint...4185/?cm_sp=home-_-banner0-_-NintendoSNESMini


Hm, requires a UK phone number. Do they ship to US?


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 26, 2017)

migles said:


> what the box is actually showing is molded plastic... if you look closely you can see you can't connect anything to it
> i do believe that thing is a door you can open to reveal the real ports



If thats true, then that's even worse, a door to get to the ports sounds so stupid.  Why not just have the ports on the front where the apparent fake ports are?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn you, Amazon ><


Costs more than the NES Classic did but this one at least comes bundled with 2 controllers.

I can't wait for this. Genuinely.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Costs more than the NES Classic did but this one at least comes bundled with 2 controllers.
> 
> I can't wait for this. Genuinely.



Way to rub it in  I'd buy a EU region one if it was compatible with NTSC TVs and could ship outside the UK.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Hm, requires a UK phone number. Do they ship to US?


Don't know if they do but you can try it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How did they get the rights to Super FX? Argonaut went under like 15 years ago.


DOn't forget Super Mario RPG as well, I know there are heavy licensing issues due to Enix's characters as well.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Way to rub it in  I'd buy a EU region one if it was compatible with NTSC TVs and could ship outside the UK.


I've pre-ordered from GAME but want to get it from Amazon instead as I don't trust GAME too much.

This is the Amazon UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-S...3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1498498060&sr=1-13


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've pre-ordered from GAME but want to get it from Amazon instead as I don't trust GAME too much.
> 
> This is the Amazon UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-S...3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1498498060&sr=1-13



Which you can't even preorder from yet, it's a placeholder. Who knows when we can actually reserve ours, or if Nintendo didn't f*ck it up by limiting quantities.



ShadowOne333 said:


> DOn't forget Super Mario RPG as well, I know there are heavy licensing issues due to Enix's characters as well.



It was on the VC though, but that game uses the SA-1, like Kirby's Super Star and Dream Land 3.

Only a few games used the SuperFX and Super FX-2 chip.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NES Classic: £59.99
NES Classic Controller: £7.99

SNES Classic w/2 controllers: £79.99

Only an increase of £12.01 so it's not that bad.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 26, 2017)

I still hold my ground, that nintendo will sale digital bundles of the nes classic games and the snes classic games for a limited time on the switch at 60 each. Then start selling their games individually at a increased price. Say 5 dollars a pop.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Hm, requires a UK phone number. Do they ship to US?



Not for that. GAME won't ship anything over 2kg outside the UK. GAME include all hardware orders in this as they probably can't be bothered to weigh everything.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 26, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can't wait for them to produce a whole 6, only to have 1 person buy them all and sell them for $2000 each.


and what difference would it make if they made 600000?
scalpers will scalp one way or another.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've pre-ordered from GAME but want to get it from Amazon instead as I don't trust GAME too much.


I just preordered from Game too.  Why don't you trust them?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I just preordered from Game too.  Why don't you trust them?


They sometimes run into weird issues, cancel orders, charge before or charge too much, or what have you.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Not for that. GAME won't ship anything over 2kg outside the UK. GAME include all hardware orders in this as they probably can't be bothered to weigh everything.


Well I already pre-ordered, so I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Aha! Preordered on Amazon UK using my US account, good! I'll at least be able to get the EU version, which I hope runs at 60 Hz/FPS XD

Edit: based off of this, https://www.reddit.com/r/nesclassicmods/comments/5qiauv/european_nes_classic/ they should run 60 Hz as well, I hope.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Well I already pre-ordered, so I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed...



Will more than likely get cancelled a few days before release, when GAME go to process the order.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)

the uk amazon preorder is up now, go go go


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 26, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> I still hold my ground, that nintendo will sale digital bundles of the nes classic games and the snes classic games for a limited time on the switch at 60 each. Then start selling their games individually at a increased price. Say 5 dollars a pop.



But not until right before the switch shortages are over. They wouldn't want 99% of switch owners buying the bundles.


----------



## migles (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aha! Preordered on Amazon UK using my US account, good! I'll at least be able to get the EU version, which I hope runs at 60 Hz/FPS XD


nowadays that isn't an issue, only old analog tvs got that hz thing...
specially with hdmi..
i never had problems with ntsc here with current systems..
the only issue i had was back in the playstation 2 era with composite cables... got myself an rgb cable and solved that problem


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aha! Preordered on Amazon UK using my US account, good! I'll at least be able to get the EU version, which I hope runs at 60 Hz/FPS XD
> 
> Edit: based off of this, https://www.reddit.com/r/nesclassicmods/comments/5qiauv/european_nes_classic/ they should run 60 Hz as well, I hope.


Thank you. Pre-ordered.

Three now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> the uk amazon preorder is up now, go go go



Way ahead of ya, glad they're willing to ship outside of the UK this time.



migles said:


> nowadays that isn't an issue, only old analog tvs got that hz thing...
> specially with hdmi..
> i never had problems with ntsc here with current systems..
> the only issue i had was back in the playstation 2 era with composite cables... got myself an rgb cable and solved that problem



Even though it's the EU version? I thought EU Snes games weren't optimized to run at their proper speed. Granted, the NES EU Classic based them off the NA ROMs.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 26, 2017)

Psht. I'm just ready for the classic wii u, for 200 bucks. It's going to be _tiiiiiiiiiiggggght._


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, let me know when murica pre-orders are up. That'll probably take a month though before they open them and will last for two minutes on amazon.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 26, 2017)

is there a link for the preorder for the USA?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> is there a link for the preorder for the USA?



Doesn't seem to be one yet.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't seem to be one yet.


I'm just cautious that they'll actually do well at releasing a shit ton of these this time around, and those (honestly? Like me...) who want to scalp) will get shafted lol.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

All right! Pre-orders' all done.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aha! Preordered on Amazon UK using my US account, good! I'll at least be able to get the EU version, which I hope runs at 60 Hz/FPS XD
> 
> Edit: based off of this, https://www.reddit.com/r/nesclassicmods/comments/5qiauv/european_nes_classic/ they should run 60 Hz as well, I hope.



I went to Amazon, and it said it doesn't ship to USA. But I was able to process the order with my address. Hmm...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I went to Amazon, and it said it doesn't ship to USA. But I was able to process the order with my address. Hmm...



That's weird, why would it allow preorders to US customers if it doesn't ship?

Edit: Failing that, I can always maybe have a friend in the UK ship it to me, and I can pay them for shipping costs. Either way, I'm reserving one.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm just cautious that they'll actually do well at releasing a shit ton of these this time around, and those (honestly? Like me...) who want to scalp) will get shafted lol.


Wish that was true but have you seen the new Zelda amiibos? Out of stock everywhere.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Edit: Failing that, I can always maybe have a friend in the UK ship it to me, and I can pay them for shipping costs. Either way, I'm reserving one.


UK to US tracked doesn't cost too much so that's a good option.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wish that was true but have you seen the new Zelda amiibos? Out of stock everywhere.


Oh god yes. So is the 30th anniversary link worth a lot now? Because my friend said he can't find it anywhere


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's weird, why would it allow preorders to US customers if it doesn't ship?
> 
> Edit: Failing that, I can always maybe have a friend in the UK ship it to me, and I can pay them for shipping costs. Either way, I'm reserving one.


Didn't it say the same thing when you tried? It's on the main page for the SNESC.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Oh god yes. So is the 30th anniversary link worth a lot now? Because my friend said he can't find it anywhere


For a limited time, yes. I'll admit and say that I've sold the Zelda amiibo pack (3) for £99.99 so it was worth it.

I know, I'm an asshole.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Didn't it say the same thing when you tried? It's on the main page for the SNESC.



Right, but it still let me preorder anyway, which is odd.


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wish that was true but have you seen the new Zelda amiibos? Out of stock everywhere.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The only issue is that Amazon UK is being dickish in that regard, why bother giving US customers a chance to sign in and order if they can't freaking ship to the US? Sodding fools.  And no, I'm not buying one from someone on the Temp, because they will 100% screw me over, so no. To hell with that option.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2017)

$80 no thanks

No Chrono Trigger, SM All Stars, DKC2 (arguably the best DKC), DKC3... pass

I think I will go ahead with my original plan of getting a Pi and a SNES printed casing.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

I pre-ordered from both Game and Amazon UK, and both pinged my card for 1 GBP, so no big deal if either cancel .... hopefully not both though. I hope to have one from EU and one from US to stash.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty noice. I know I won't get one, but still.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> For a limited time, yes. I'll admit and say that I've sold the Zelda amiibo pack (3) for £99.99 so it was worth it.
> 
> I know, I'm an asshole.


not an asshole at all!  

That's awesome! Hahaha!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> not an asshole at all!
> 
> That's awesome! Hahaha!


I got the chance to order the BotW amiibos so I did (should receive sometime this week) and while I'd like to keep 'em, it's just too hard of a temptation due to how much they're going for right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Great, so now what do I do? Screw you, Amazon, screw you to the ends of the Earth.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 26, 2017)

It's already sold out? xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> It's already sold out? xD



It's not even available on Amazon US yet, so it's not all sold out really.

Edit: Preorder cancelled on Amazon UK because they're a bunch of stingy punks about shipping to the US. screw them.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Great, so now what do I do? Screw you, Amazon, screw you to the ends of the Earth.


I can send you one if you want.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I can send you one if you want.



Yeah, probably for triple the price, right? No offense, mate.  I appreciate the offer, but I'm not willing to pay more than what the console is worth


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, probably for triple the price, no offense.  I appreciate the offer, but I'm not willing to pay more than what the console is worth


Nah, for the retail price. GBATemp discount.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nah, for the retail price. GBATemp discount.



Are you serious...? You...would do that? I may have to take you up on that offer. I can iron the details via PM.


Edit: I'll wait and see how the Amazon US pans out before I make any decisions but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Are you serious...? You...would do that? I may have to take you up on that offer. I can iron the details via PM.


Yeah, I've done it before.

It works out charging more to a seller buyer so I get a bonus but happy to help you out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yeah, I've done it before.
> 
> It works out charging more to a seller buyer so I get a bonus but happy to help you out.



I'll keep you posted, and I'll keep an eye on how/when preorders happen in the US, I just hope NOA doesn't drop the ball  Either way, I'll likely take you up on the offer. The ROMs run at 60 fps despite being for EU right?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

If I manage to get both preorders (HAHAHA), I'll definitely pay one of them forward. But now I don't feel too confident.  The Amazon UK terms clearly state they only ship video game consoles within EU countries.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 26, 2017)

Why wouldn't the EU ROMS run at 60fps?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> If I manage to get both preorders (HAHAHA), I'll definitely pay one of them forward. But now I don't feel too confident.  The Amazon UK terms clearly state they only ship video game consoles within EU countries.



Which is pure bullspit if you ask me. They shouldn't allow non UK customers to preorder things that can't be shipped.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Why wouldn't the EU ROMS run at 60fps?



Because in the past they weren't optimized for PAL regions and run 20% slower (audio included)? Very few if any 16-bit game back then ran as well the US counterpart.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

PAL vs NTSC isn't really a thing anymore in the HD age.  Everything is 50/60Hz compatible now.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll keep you posted, and I'll keep an eye on how/when preorders happen in the US, I just hope NOA doesn't drop the ball  Either way, I'll likely take you up on the offer. The ROMs run at 60 fps despite being for EU right?


Yup. The roms will run at 60. 

I was also gonna pre-order from Smyths Toys but they're out of stock for home delivery so... nah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yup. The roms will run at 60.
> 
> I was also gonna pre-order from Smyths Toys but they're out of stock for home delivery so... nah.



Okay will definitely take ya up on that, gonna monitor how it goes over here, and will let ya know 

Edit: Some idiot on a Facebook Nintendo group is saying "you'll still get it shipped even though it says it can't", yeah right kid lol. And be out 90 dollars? Okay XD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

I find it strange that Amazon is charging £79.99 when Smyths Toys are doing it for £69.99. I wonder where Nintendo Store UK will end up at.

Oh, don't forget Zavvi will also have it.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

You can tell right off the bat that all games are 60Hz because every game is the US version (Star Fox rather than Starwing), plus FF3(6) which was never released on SNES in Europe.  The NESC ran 60Hz worldwide.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2017)

That's cool. Hopefully we can crack open it like the NES Mini and add unlimited games.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 26, 2017)

Preordered mine


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Preordered mine


Which retailer?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's cool. Hopefully we can crack open it like the NES Mini and add unlimited games.



Hopefully Amazon gets off their asses and opens preorders in the western hemisphere XD


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Which retailer?



GAME, I became an Elite member a few weeks back, so I'm trying it out.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait for there to be none in stores!


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hopefully Amazon gets off their asses and opens preorders in the western hemisphere XD


Hear hear! If at all possible, I want the EU version, but I'll definitely try to get one here opening day .... or morning .... or midnight. I'll bring a chair and lots of coffee...

I already have 2 SNES classic controllers, one from JP and one from EU, so I won't have use the purple ones, provided the ports truly are the same ... Where the heck do the controllers plug in if the ones in the front are fake?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 26, 2017)

Quite the thing to wake up to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Hear hear! If at all possible, I want the EU version, but I'll definitely try to get one here opening day .... or morning .... or midnight. I'll bring a chair and lots of coffee...
> 
> I already have 2 SNES classic controllers, one from JP and one from EU, so I won't have use the purple ones, provided the ports truly are the same ... Where the heck do the controllers plug in if the ones in the front are fake?



Yeah, someone is saying that it'll still "ship to the US" as you can use a US Amazon account and go to the UK store, preorder it, despite it saying "won't ship to US", so how does that work? Why would Amazon UK allow a US customer to buy something that won't ship? Just to screw you out of money?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, someone is saying that it'll still "ship to the US" as you can use a US Amazon account and go to the UK store, preorder it, despite it saying "won't ship to US", so how does that work? Why would Amazon UK allow a US customer to buy something that won't ship? Just to screw you out of money?


Amazon only charges when it ships.  Both GAME and Amazon only hit my credit card for 1 GBP each.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Amazon only charges when it ships.  Both GAME and Amazon only hit my credit card for 1 GBP each.



Right, but someone said if you supposedly choose global shipping, it "works".

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201074230

Yeah, this sucks, sounds like I can't get it.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 26, 2017)

As soon as I can pre order in Canada I will.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, but someone said if you supposedly choose global shipping, it "works".
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201074230
> 
> Yeah, this sucks, sounds like I can't get it.


There are always scalpers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> There are always scalpers.



How do you change to global shipping on Amazon?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

I imagine the American SNES Classic will sell out too, of course, but it won't be as much in demand as the European version. I didn't grow up with the SNES as I played Mega Drive back then but I love the design of the PAL/JP SNES.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you change to global shipping on Amazon?


I didn't. I clicked the link for SNESC. I logged in with my US Amazon credentials. I clicked pre-order, and went through the same process I would with any domestic purchase, selecting my address, payment info and delivery options.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's how it will go down:

pre-orders up!
*blink*
sold out!

ebay time!!!!! 
wallet jumps out the window


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I imagine the American SNES Classic will sell out too, of course, but it won't be as much in demand as the European version. I didn't grow up with the SNES as I played Mega Drive back then but I love the design of the PAL/JP SNES.


It's a remnant of the Video Game Crash of 1983.  That's why the NES looks like a VCR in the US, and they used silly terms like "game paks" and "control deck".  Nintendo didn't want it to look like an Atari/Intellivision/Coleco, etc. They kept up that idea slightly with muted colors and a boxy appearance for the SNES. I like the concave/convex buttons on the US SNES controller, but the purple is fugly.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 26, 2017)

Any idea when pre orders start?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I didn't. I clicked the link for SNESC. I logged in with my US Amazon credentials. I clicked pre-order, and went through the same process I would with any domestic purchase, selecting my address, payment info and delivery options.



Yes, see mine did the same, but I cancelled it because I wasn't sure if it would work.

But, http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...classic-edition-than-the-nes-classic-edition/

Sounds like they learned their lesson and will produce more, which is good. So, are you saying if it truly wouldn't ship outside, US customer's wouldn't be allowed to order this?


Edit: "Global Delivery made easy by Amazon. Package tracking with import fee deposit estimated and customs clearance on your behalf. Learn more"  

Wait, so maybe it DOES work


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

What does the "20+1 GAMES" exactly means?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, see mine did the same, but I cancelled it because I wasn't sure if it would work.
> 
> But, http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...classic-edition-than-the-nes-classic-edition/
> 
> Sounds like they learned their lesson and will produce more, which is good. So, are you saying if it truly wouldn't ship outside, US customer's wouldn't be allowed to order this?


No idea. I hope it's just a false alarm, and it will ship.  The preorder link isn't even correct, it's listed under "Nintendo Switch". I would think a company like Amazon with all their fancy programmers would actually prevent me from completing my order.

I'll believe Nintendo about supply when it's not $500 on eBay on October 1st.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2017)

This package is exciting to me for only one reason - it features an original ROM of localised StarFox 2 instead of a leaked beta. That ROM will likely be extracted, and I do wonder if it will work correctly on original hardware. If it does, it'll complete the SNES ROM collection, which is great. Besides that, I'm not really interested in an emubox, even branded by Nintendo - it's just a useless gadget.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What does the "20+1 GAMES" exactly means?



The +1 is Star Fox 2.  They're marketing it as a bonus feature. It's not actually accessible until you beat the first level of Star Fox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> The +1 is Star Fox 2.  They're marketing it as a bonus feature. It's not actually accessible until you beat the first level of Star Fox.



Source on that? It didn't say that on Nintendo's official page?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Source on that? It didn't say that on Nintendo's official page?


The announcement on Kotaku referenced it http://kotaku.com/nintendo-announces-snes-classic-1796418700

*"Oddly, Nintendo says you’ll have to beat the first level of Star Fox to unlock Star Fox 2. From the press release: “Even for super fans who have played all of these games multiple times, the inclusion of the never-before-released Star Fox 2 game will offer them something entirely new to enjoy – if they can unlock it by proving their skills in the original Star Fox game. (Well, they only have to complete the first level – we didn’t want to make it too hard!)”"*


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NovaPhoenix said:


> I would definitely rather have this than an NES Classic. I just hope it doesn't have the same supply issues as its predecessor.


It's gonna but you have the chance to pre-order it so get to it, though for US buyers it's not up yet (I think).

SNES Classic will probably go for ridiculous prices due to the inclusion of Star Fox 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> The announcement on Kotaku referenced it http://kotaku.com/nintendo-announces-snes-classic-1796418700
> 
> *"Oddly, Nintendo says you’ll have to beat the first level of Star Fox to unlock Star Fox 2. From the press release: “Even for super fans who have played all of these games multiple times, the inclusion of the never-before-released Star Fox 2 game will offer them something entirely new to enjoy – if they can unlock it by proving their skills in the original Star Fox game. (Well, they only have to complete the first level – we didn’t want to make it too hard!)”"*



That's...really weird of them.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Source on that? It didn't say that on Nintendo's official page?


its in the press release


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

_*



			We aren’t providing specific numbers, but we will produce significantly more units of Super NES Classic Edition than we did of NES Classic Edition.

Super Nintendo Entertainment System: Super NES Classic Edition is currently planned to ship from Sept. 29 until the end of calendar year 2017. At this time, we have nothing to announce regarding any possible shipments beyond this year.
		
Click to expand...

*_


> _*Our long-term efforts are focused on delivering great games for the Nintendo Switch system and continuing to build momentum for that platform, as well as serving the more than 63 million owners of Nintendo 3DS family systems. We are offering Super Nintendo Entertainment System: Super NES Classic Edition in special recognition of the fans who show tremendous interest our classic content.*_


In other words, get it NOW, step over someone's old grandma at Gamestop if you have to.


----------



## zeveroth (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What does the "20+1 GAMES" exactly means?


It could refer to 20 classic games and 1 new game. Just a guess though


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> In other words, get it NOW, step over someone's old grandma at Gamestop if you have to.


Nintendo keeps on the mentality of 'supply and demand' but they're the ones who're losing out because scalpers will just buy all the stock.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yay!!!  And nobody will get one, except for the POS scalpers!    F these things... I just built a retropie and loaded that sombitch up with full romsets for multiple systems.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

looking at it and seeing stuff like legend of the seven stars and star fox 2 I would call bs on this(if it were rumor not news)
...wow


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It already has been, over fifteen years ago...


this was an incomplete dump that get hacked to work, translation and stuff, the actuall game was finished but hold by the developers ... was what I heard


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo keeps on the mentality of 'supply and demand' but they're the ones who're losing out because scalpers will just buy all the stock.


You say losing out, but they get their money.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You say losing out, but they get their money.


They could make so much more if they didn't limit it.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 26, 2017)

...when do preorders open? I do not want to miss out this time.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You say losing out, but they get their money.


True, but Nintendo missed out at least another million console sales by not understanding the supply and demand.  That's at least another 60 million in revenue.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

migles said:


> WII MOTE ports confirmed...
> compatible with classic controller and classic controlelr pro, which uses that special ports




}
these are visibly that are not even real ports ... so probably the snes ones gonna be "classic" as well


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They could make so much more if they didn't limit it.


Yeah. I wonder if they believe they'd miss out on their premium hardware sales if they made a bough supply of the classics to meet demands. Referencing mostly VC.. Honestly.. Hm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NESjimbo said:


> True, but Nintendo missed out at least another million console sales by not understanding the supply and demand.  That's at least another 60 million in revenue.



Yup. I'm not sure what runs through their heads that not manufacturing enough to meet the excessive demands is okay.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> View attachment 91508}
> these are visibly that are not even real ports ... so probably the snes ones gonna be "classic" as well


On the product image box it shows the same console design so I wonder where the Wii Classic ports are going to be. It'd be pretty dumb if they were set on the back.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> View attachment 91508}
> these are visibly that are not even real ports ... so probably the snes ones gonna be "classic" as well


But WHERE ARE THEY?  In the back? That'd be awkward as hell.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What does the "20+1 GAMES" exactly means?




20 in the magazine, 1 in the chamber.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> 20 in the magazine, 1 in the chamber.


+2nd Amendment


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> But WHERE ARE THEY?  In the back? That'd be awkward as hell.


Could it be that the SNES ports' is a flappy door that opens? Probably not because it'd be easy to break, or at least for kids (but we know who the 'kids' are in this case).


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Could it be that the SNES ports' is a flappy door that opens? Probably not because it'd be easy to break, or at least for kids (but we know who the 'kids' are in this case).


I thought the same thing. The controller port on the US version looks like it could come off?  The EU version too has a big piece of plastic too.

I wonder why they bother with mentioning that it's compatible with the Wii controllers. It already has 2, there's no need for other controllers, unlike the NES which only came with 1. I  hope it wasn't just some hasty copy/paste job. I mean, come on, Arial font?


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, there aren't any more pre-orders available on Amazon Uk


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 26, 2017)

or maybe the ads use a mockup, and they are still deciding between classic controller ports and a more traditional-styled port. If it comes with two controllers out the box then they may be looking more at a specialized port, even if it's just the pins of the CCP in a SNES port housing.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 26, 2017)

Just hopping for this thing to be hacked just like the nes mini. This really need more games such as dkc 2 and 3, super mario all-stars, kirby's dream land 3 and the most important one:

MARIO'S EARLY YEARS


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

I wonder if the 'Reset' button will be usable.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok, I pretty well shat hard on this thing earlier in the thread. But considering the controllers can plug into a Wiimote, and assuming they'll function on Wii VC and emus, I'm in.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Wow, there aren't any more pre-orders available on Amazon Uk


what? preorders were already up???


----------



## Sliter (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> On the product image box it shows the same console design so I wonder where the Wii Classic ports are going to be. It'd be pretty dumb if they were set on the back.
> 
> View attachment 91509





NESjimbo said:


> But WHERE ARE THEY?  In the back? That'd be awkward as hell.


better like this than  chaging thes enice detail to strange classic nunchuck plugs XD but I'd rather something smarter than just punting on back ... a cover? or something? lololo


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Just hopping for this thing to be hacked just like the nes mini. This really need more games such as dkc 2 and 3, super mario all-stars, kirby's dream land 3 and the most important one:
> 
> MARIO'S EARLY YEARS


Chrono Trigger is the most notable omission.  If it had that, I'd live with never hacking it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> what? preorders were already up???


Yeah, pre-orders were up but I didn't reply to you because I thought you'd want to pre-order it via Amazon Canada.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> what? preorders were already up???


Go back a few pages, Amazon UK and GAME were accepting preorders. Amazon UK is gone now though.

However, Amazon UK said they could not ship outside EU, but they took my pre-order anyway. I'm not confident it even worked.


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> what? preorders were already up???


Seemed like there were pre-orders. But, "currently out of stock" is now over there. I don't know if it was cancelled. Maybe @Saiyan Lusitano could say something about it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Seemed like there were pre-orders. But, "currently out of stock" is now over there. I don't know if it was cancelled. Maybe @Saiyan Lusitano could say something about it.


It was available on Amazon UK but everyone who wanted one pre-ordered so now they're gone. Maybe wait for another wave.


----------



## wg93589 (Jun 26, 2017)

STARFOX 2!!!!! Finally!


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It was available on Amazon UK but everyone who wanted one pre-ordered so now they're gone. Maybe wait for another wave.


I'm gonna need a lot of keyboards. That F5 button is going to die these next weeks.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> I'm gonna need a lot of keyboards. That F5 button is going to die these next weeks.


The Android app "Website Alert" has been super handy for me as it alerted me for when items came back in stock. Note: It doesn't always work properly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw, Base is another retailer which should have it available for pre-order.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

I hope you guys weren't sick of websites like nowinstock and brickseek, because you'll be stalking them again soon.


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Android app "Website Alert" has been super handy for me as it alerted me for when items came back in stock. Note: It doesn't always work properly.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Btw, Base is another retailer which should have it available for pre-order.


Thanks! But I live on Argentina. So, Amazon is kind of the only web site which I could pre-ordered right away


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, at least the selection of games is awesome.
It's only missing Chrono Trigger to be kind of my SNES golden selection.
(but still FF3/6 is there)


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm glad they left "Final Fantasy II" off the list. No one likes the US Easy type.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

While the list of games is short it is a good one.  This feels like Christmas.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> While the list of games is short it is a good one.  This feels like Christmas.


That's because it's not full of bloat like Ice Climber, Mario Bros, and Balloon Fight.  All legit A+ games.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

We are so getting SNES PAL VERSION. Hate SNES USA VERSION!!!!! My roommate said he will buy USA just to play and save SNES PAL VERSION for collection's item. Good idea!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> We are so getting SNES PAL VERSION. Hate SNES USA VERSION!!!!! My roommate said he will buy USA just to play and save SNES PAL VERSION for collection's item. Good idea!


Why doesn't he just get two PAL SNES systems then? The USA SNES Classic looks pretty shitty and even if I grew up with that I'd grow out of liking it.


----------



## bowser (Jun 26, 2017)

Whoa, I can't wait to not get my hands on this system!


----------



## LordStarkiller (Jun 26, 2017)

It's likely gonna follow the fate of the NES Mini. Nintendo will only produce a scant few thousand and all the scalpers buying them up and reselling them for 10x the price.

Nintendo: Scalper's Best Friend


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

LordStarkiller said:


> It's likely gonna follow the fate of the NES Mini. Nintendo will only produce a scant few thousand and all the scalpers buying them up and reselling them for 10x the price.
> 
> Nintendo: Scalper's Best Friend


2016: Classic NES
2017: Classic SNES
2018: Classic... N64?


----------



## LordStarkiller (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> 2016: Classic NES
> 2017: Classic SNES
> 2018: Classic... N64?


If that happens and I can't buy one because Nintendo in all their infinite wisdom refuse to produce enough to meet demand I will tear my hair out. I'd also do the same if AT BARE MINIMUM it omits Pokemon Stadium 2 and/or Starfox 64. Those games were the best.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't approve of that price yo.


----------



## Xabring (Jun 26, 2017)

So this is WHY they retired the NES classic edition! okay. And a NEVER "BEFORE SEEN" game. That alone makes it worthy (and since there are no ROMS from star fox 2, correct me if I am wrong) If the Switch din't dry my wallet, this won't either.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> 2016: Classic NES
> 2017: Classic SNES
> 2018: Classic... N64?


Classic N64 wouldn't work. There are maybe what, 10 classic games on it? And since Nintendo and Rare don't play nice anymore, it wouldn't have Perfect Dark, and most importantly Goldeneye.


----------



## Plochan (Jun 26, 2017)

got my preorder on amazon, so happy now


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 26, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I don't approve of that price yo.


Don't worry, it'll actually be much higher because scalpers


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

If $60 for an NES with 30 meh-to-great games and 1 one controller is good, then $80 for an SNES with 21 all-great games and 2 controllers is also good.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 26, 2017)

80$/£/€ for the preorder hell yeah


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Why doesn't he just get two PAL SNES systems then? The USA SNES Classic looks pretty shitty and even if I grew up with that I'd grow out of liking it.



Hey, we are getting two. He is buying SNES USA version (To get tired of it and sell it on Ebay) and I am getting PAL SNES MINI for a keeper and a collector's item! 

EDIT: Ok, ok. Just talked with my roommate and he is agreeing with you. So he is going to get PAL SNES MINI version as well. LOL! However, why two PAL SNES systems by then ? Sell one as brand new for the profit and keep one ?


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Why doesn't he just get two PAL SNES systems then? The USA SNES Classic looks pretty shitty and even if I grew up with that I'd grow out of liking it.



I can't say I grew up with it since I was already in my 20's when the SNES came out. But I owned the US SNES (ended up with my brother). I now own 2 Super Famicoms and 1 Super Famicom Jr. Every other iteration of the SuFami besides the US gray block is a much better looking shell.

And speaking of shells, how much you wanna bet the hardware inside this SNES Classic is the same as last year's NES Classic? I give it at least 50/50 Nintendo just had whatever Chinese factory made the NES version last year crank out a bunch more of the same.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Hey, we are getting two. He is buying SNES USA version (To get tired of it and sell it on Ebay) and I am getting PAL SNES MINI for a keeper and a collector's item!
> 
> EDIT: Ok, ok. Just talked with my roommate and he is agreeing with you. So he is going to get PAL SNES MINI version as well. LOL! However, why two PAL SNES systems by then ? Sell one as brand new for the profit and keep one ?


Then on top of that, try waiting in line to get one in the states? It doesn't hurt to try.

When I tried last November, Gamestops were getting 5-10 per store at launch.  If they boost production and push that to 20-30, then they should be able to meet some of the initial demand.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Then on top of that, try waiting in line to get one in the states? It doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> When I tried last November, Gamestops were getting 5-10 per store at launch.  If they boost production and push that to 20-30, then they should be able to meet some of the initial demand.



LOL! I already have NES CLASSIC MINI. Am going to get SNES Nintendo Classic Mini PAL pre-order.

DROOLING:


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2017)

US SNES was ugly as sin. All SNES minis should have looked like the SFC.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

I spent $60-80 each on imported SNES Wii Classic controllers. Now I'm about to get 2 free ones that come with the SNES Classic. Sigh. And if I wanted to resell them, the value now drops since Nintendo is about to flood the market with them.


----------



## Plochan (Jun 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> 80$/£/€ for the preorder hell yeah



amazon.co.uk preorder was for £67.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Plochan said:


> amazon.co.uk preorder was for £67.


£67? How did you get that price?


----------



## Wiisel (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm still bitter, since the whole NES Mini scenario Nintendo are dead to me.....


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Mine was £66.66 also. I hope it's legit and not just hastily put up by Amazon or Nintendo. It DID say sold by Amazon EU.


----------



## Plochan (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> £67? How did you get that price?



preorder was live for cca 30min, that was its listed price.
at the end, with postage(4) and VAT(18) it will be £89 for me.


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 26, 2017)

OMG the list ... its exactly how i dreamed and even wrote a post somewhere in gbatemp, STAR FOX 2... i can´t believe they pulled it off! im totally getting this!


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 26, 2017)

why are people so excited and shocked ? i thought they discontinued the nes classic shit xD which idiot approved this marketing scheme ?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Plochan said:


> preorder was live for cca 30min, that was its listed price.
> at the end, with postage(4) and VAT(18) it will be £89 for me.


The price that I saw always on Amazon UK was £79.99 but would've been nice to get it for £67.


----------



## Plochan (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The price that I saw always on Amazon UK was £79.99 but would've been nice to get it for £67.



I cant 100% confirm but I think that it was same for me, £79.99.
but after the order went through, those new numbers showed up. Nothing strange for amazon to f up.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn, missed the pre-orders. Only the Nintendo UK one is my last hope. Makes me wonder if the Virtual Console for the Switch is still not ready and this is just another stop gap.


----------



## Mansize (Jun 26, 2017)

FTW no DKC2 and DKC3? An insult. Only 20 games? *rolls eyes*

No Super Tetris 3? No Zombies ate my neighbours? Nintendo WHY.

Also, if this thing doesn't have 3-player support for Secret of Mana, I'm out.


----------



## HitnRunTony (Jun 26, 2017)

"_We aren't providing specific numbers, but we will produce significantly more units of 
Super NES Classic Edition than we did of NES Classic Edition." - Nintendo's latest comment_

They also said that the controller cables will be 5 feet long this time, so thats a plus

https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/26/nintendo-hopes-to-avoid-snes-classic-shortages/


----------



## doughmay (Jun 26, 2017)

I wish the PAL version was available for the US, the SNES was great, but the US NTSC version looks, meh, compared to the PAL version.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 26, 2017)

Five feet? That's still at least three feet too short.


----------



## Mansize (Jun 26, 2017)

doughmay said:


> I wish the PAL version was available for the US, the SNES was great, but the US NTSC version looks, meh, compared to the PAL version.



Agree, very much. The USA SNES is just plain FUGLY.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2017)

Everyone is saying the US SNES is ugly.. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

YuseiFD said:


> why are people so excited and shocked ? i thought they discontinued the nes classic shit xD which idiot approved this marketing scheme ?



People who don't want to pay some idiot on eBay $200 for a rare Snes game. It's  not like you're forced to get one.


----------



## Frezgle (Jun 26, 2017)

Star Fox 2 surprises me. I heard that the prototype ROM that's been floating around on the internet for a long time wasn't even the most finished one that was made, and that a still-unreleased ROM had some further differences despite being so late in the game's development. I hope that's what we're getting.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2017)

YuseiFD said:


> why are people so excited and shocked ? i thought they discontinued the nes classic shit xD which idiot approved this marketing scheme ?



The same idiot that's making some serious money while you're on the internet criticizing it. Hm.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 26, 2017)

Preorder is 79.99£ on [email protected] Lusitano I also wonder


----------



## kehkou (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure how many times this has been said, but:

*We need to dump that Star Fox 2!!*


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 26, 2017)

A great lineup... But what's with those wired controllers? Is there anyone nostalgic enough to have to be glued to your monitor?


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Preorder is 79.99£ on [email protected] Lusitano I also wonder


Which one? Isn't available anymore


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 26, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Which one? Isn't available anymore


It was on amazon.uk, you have it at Game shop in UK, alsl
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/06/guide_where_to_pre-order_your_super_nes_classic_edition


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Everyone is saying the US SNES is ugly.. I think it's beautiful.



That's fine.


----------



## seam (Jun 26, 2017)

sweet, now we can finally play starfox 2!  again! just like we did 20 years ago when it was uploaded to the internet. thanks nintendo! i look forward to purchasing this awesome console for 900$ off of ebay this fall


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

seam said:


> sweet, now we can finally play starfox 2!  again! just like we did 20 years ago when it was uploaded to the internet. thanks nintendo! i look forward to purchasing this awesome console for 900$ off of ebay this fall



I didn't know we had a 100% complete version on the internet.


Oh wait.


Only Dylan Cuthbert had it complete version. Hmm whatever you say.


----------



## fedehda (Jun 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> It was on amazon.uk, you have it at Game shop in UK, alsl
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/06/guide_where_to_pre-order_your_super_nes_classic_edition


I'm from Argentina


----------



## seam (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know we had a 100% complete version on the internet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait.
> ...



"whatever is say" ? where in my post did i say anything about a complete or incomplete version you dumb fuck. and for the fucking record, the rom online is 99% complete.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

seam said:


> "whatever is say" ? where in my post did i say anything about a complete or incomplete version you dumb fuck. and for the fucking record, the rom online is 99% complete.



Thanks for the insults, no really. Anyways, if you don't want the Snes classic, then don't fucking buy it. It's not like you're being forced to spend the 80 dollars lol. Point is, it's the first time Nintendo emulates the Super FX chip and put Super FX games; the Wii and Wii U VC never emulated it.  There were licensing issues because Argonaut Software went under and now, it seems Nintendo has obtained them.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 26, 2017)

Hakchi3 when?


----------



## SLiV3R (Jun 26, 2017)

This is SUPER HOT!


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 26, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> Hakchi3 when?


You can already download it!
www.apirateslifeforme.ar


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> As soon as pre-orders go up.. They'll be gone. Well.. Shit..


They're already out, but don't worry, Ninty will be making 3 more


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

Didn't buy Ultra Street Fighter 2 for the Switch but gonna get Street Fighter 2 Turbo on the SNES Classic so works for me!


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 26, 2017)

Sadly this product will be discontinued after 2018....  Nintendo really hates money


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

I think Argos (UK retailer) will also be doing pre-orders for the SNES Classic but don't know when.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 26, 2017)

I hope Starfox 2 gets dumped since Nintendo will likely just make 1 wave of these.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

When available, it should be available on this search page @ http://www.argos.co.uk/search/classic-nintendo/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Didn't buy Ultra Street Fighter 2 for the Switch but gonna get Street Fighter 2 Turbo on the SNES Classic so works for me!



You got that right!


----------



## DS1 (Jun 26, 2017)

SNES.... *wiping sweat from brow* I.... I own most of these games. Hell, I still have boxes and manuals for most of these games! And I had terrible taste in games as a kid!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 26, 2017)

I really want to see the proposed 2P dog fights.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 26, 2017)

I know others must have commented on it... but Nintendo is officially releasing Star Fox 2???  That's pretty big news.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> I know others must have commented on it... but Nintendo is officially releasing Star Fox 2???  That's pretty big news.



And yet people are still complaining and being implacable about certain aspects. Don't like it? Don't get it.


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> You got that right!


You got that right time two, but i did buy Ultra but in September


grossaffe said:


> I know others must have commented on it... but Nintendo is officially releasing Star Fox 2???  That's pretty big news.


Not only that but its the REAL finished game not a patched up incomplete beta that we know about.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> I know others must have commented on it... but Nintendo is officially releasing Star Fox 2???  That's pretty big news.


It's pretty much the reason I'm getting one for myself.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 26, 2017)

Pre ordered mine, wasn't too fussed about the nes but the snes is hella awesome!

Game.co.uk still has preorders.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

mech said:


> Pre ordered mine, wasn't too fussed about the nes but the snes is hella awesome!
> 
> Game.co.uk still has preorders.


That's a bit worrisome as Smyths and Amazon have sold out while GAME is still taking pre-orders. The worst that can happen is that late orders get cancelled & refunded.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's a bit worrisome as Smyths and Amazon have sold out while GAME is still taking pre-orders. The worst that can happen is that late orders get cancelled & refunded.



Pre orders never went live on games site, crashed lol.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

mech said:


> Pre orders never went live on games site, crashed lol.


I pre-ordered very early from GAME so it did work but late orders have to hope for the best.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 26, 2017)

Of course you did.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

mech said:


> Of course you did.


Of course I did.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's a bit worrisome as Smyths and Amazon have sold out while GAME is still taking pre-orders. The worst that can happen is that late orders get cancelled & refunded.



It's even more concerning that Amazon and Best Buy don't even have the option yet. What the hell's up with that?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's even more concerning that Amazon and Best Buy don't even have the option yet. What the hell's up with that?


Probably choosing the best time considering they won't have too much stock available.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Probably choosing the best time considering they won't have too much stock available.



They should at least announce what time/day they're going to open, that would help, but NOA is being stupid as usual.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2017)

I was looking at the games list and thought to myself "meh, you can already get most of these on the Wii U," then I saw Star Fox 2 and was like "fuck yeah!" It's a big shame that we don't get Donkey Kong Country 2 or 3. They're two of my absolute favourite games.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 27, 2017)

Pretty sure it'll live as the NES classic has. Or even like the Switch--a hard console to get now.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 27, 2017)

I hate you Nintendo  why announce this shit when I'm busy, guess it's another scalpers paradise, I honestly wish people would abstain from buying from scalpers and force them to eat their losses


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> I hate you Nintendo  why announce this shit when I'm busy, guess it's another scalpers paradise, I honestly wish people would abstain from buying from scalpers and force them to eat their losses



Oh how I hope scalpers get royally gypped


----------



## LongDongSilver (Jun 27, 2017)

selling groups on facebook and offerup are going to be a shithole the whole holiday season. Hopefully they supply matches demand this time.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 27, 2017)

Ah man, Street Fighter 2 Turbo, that's awesome. Now looking at the list, sucks that there's no Mortal Kombat, Ultimate MK 3 preferably. I hope the cable isn't stupidly short, that there will be some hacking done to expand the library, and more importantly, scalpers don't ruin this. That's just hope, it's not my expectation.


----------



## ivoyko (Jun 27, 2017)

I read in all sites than have info about this SNES mini: Games than comes inside: Final Fantasy III... 

And...wtf... Final Fantasy III its a NES game...


----------



## R0B0T0 (Jun 27, 2017)

ivoyko said:


> And...wtf... Final Fantasy III its a NES game...


----------



## MoonUsotsuki (Jun 27, 2017)

It's already sold out and production finished...


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 27, 2017)

ivoyko said:


> I read in all sites than have info about this SNES mini: Games than comes inside: Final Fantasy III...
> 
> And...wtf... Final Fantasy III its a NES game...


In the SNES days FFIII (US) was VI (Japan), the US only previously got IV (renamed to II) and the first. Confusing, especially at first when they kept FFVII as is....
So it's basically FFVI.

A great selection of games anyway! Kirby's Dream Course being the only oddball out of the list, but it's unique so can see why they added it. Sure I'd have preferred DKC2 over 1 but ehh... can understand why they chose the first with the impact it made back then.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 27, 2017)

The clincher to get this is that this will be the first time we'll officially get to play the finished, _final_ release of Star Fox 2.

But knowing that it won't be put anywhere else, means it'll be at least $400 before all said and done because of fucking scalpers.


----------



## Kikirini (Jun 27, 2017)

I said it last time, and I'll say it again: Make an N64 Classic, and they'll have my money. Especially if it has Banjo-Kazooie on it...though that part is definitely wishful thinking.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

I was right about the flappy door thing.






https://twitter.com/NinEverything/status/879492280113143809


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh look another money gra--



> *
> 
> EarthBound™
> *








MUST BUY *MUST BUY* MUST BUY



T-hug said:


> Just hope EU get the PAL SNES because the USA one is so fugly!
> 
> EDIT
> Updated op.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm glad that Nintendo never made a "Nintendo Classic NES: Vol. 2" because that would've just over-saturated the market with different models of the Classic NES. Nintendo should've kept it in print, though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

ivoyko said:


> I read in all sites than have info about this SNES mini: Games than comes inside: Final Fantasy III...
> 
> And...wtf... Final Fantasy III its a NES game...



No, Square Enix was stupid and skipped out on FF5, which they thought would be "too hard" for people outside of Japan. FF2 was Famicom only until PSX, FF3 original was the same. FF6 came out as 3 to "avoid confusion", which ironically lead to more confusion XD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 27, 2017)

MoonUsotsuki said:


> It's already sold out and production finished...



So? It is not over until it's over.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2017)

I can't wait to see all one of them!


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 27, 2017)

No thanks. I lost interest after the crap they pulled with the NES Classic.

I'll just steal Nintendo games instead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

garbanzox said:


> No thanks. I lost interest after the crap they pulled with the NES Classic.
> 
> I'll just steal Nintendo games instead.



They're making more stock as indicated in a recent statement, so it shouldn't be as bad.  C'est la vie I guess.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

garbanzox said:


> No thanks. I lost interest after the crap they pulled with the NES Classic.
> 
> I'll just steal Nintendo games instead.


The Classic SNES offers one exclusive new game never released before in its complete form, so aside that, you're not missing anything.  It's true that this is an emulator box with 21 roms but this time around it feels like Nintendo put more effort into it and actually's going to feature a game you can't get anywhere else so it's as far as a physical release for Star Fox 2 goes.

Plus, when hacked it'll be possible to add more games but I won't bother doing that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

garbanzox said:


> No thanks. I lost interest after the crap they pulled with the NES Classic.
> 
> I'll just steal Nintendo games instead.


Entitled children are best left indoors.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys, I think Zavvi accepts international orders so it means PAL Classic SNES could be shipped to US/CA.

Try these links as it can show up on any of 'em:
- https://www.zavvi.com/elysium.search?search=Classic+Nintendo
- https://www.zavvi.com/elysium.search?search=Nintendo
- https://www.zavvi.com/elysium.search?search=snes

And also, they offer a "WELCOME10" discount code to drop down the price by 10% but to be safe, better not to use it (the terms and conditions say it's against it but I never had any issues although it's not worth risking in this scenario).

Then there's also going to be on Nintendo Store UK and ShopTo (I've contacted them to know if/when they'll have it).


----------



## ivoyko (Jun 27, 2017)

Well im not from USA and for Android all Final Fantasy games have the right number lmao. Ok its Terra game then... i never played that one.


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2017)

RATHER JUST SPEND 200 ON A DAMN EVER DRIVE BECAUSE THESE SHITS WILL GO UP TO 2 GRAND WITHIN A MATTER OF SECONDS 

I know this has been said 300 times but, you know. Angry at scalpers.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 27, 2017)

The Nintendo Switch was available on Amazon for a whole six hours on launch day. If they promise extra stock of the SNES Classic, then it's possible that we can wake up at midnight and still be able to order one.


----------



## plushifoxed (Jun 27, 2017)

I will do whatever it takes to get one of these. I already own an actual Super Famicom but I don't care I need it. I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED IT


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 27, 2017)

Well then, Starfox 2. Hoping its not the fan translated beta version and instead the rumored "finished" version that was once said to be held onto safely for legal reasons.
It's great seeing Nintendo totally be okay with FX chip games finally but I would have liked to see Stun Race FX on there and heck a bit more games than just twenty one.
The controllers alone I'd like to grab but kinda wish it had four player support, at least for Secret of Mana which supports three players.
Wish the price was a little lower for just 21 games but eh, they got me hooked already.
Time to watch Amazon like a hawk, sigh.

Really hope they pop it up on virtual console like they should have a decade ago.
We will need a legal way to purchase the game after scalpers snatch all the consoles in the first hour and no one can ever play that wonderful game.
Well if its anything like the beta which I've always enjoyed a ton. I hear the final version was vastly different though so fingers crossed we get that version.
Hope they post some footage of it at least before the console goes up for scalpers.

I'm sure the rom will be all over the place in no time but I really would like a chance to get this legally.
Hopefully Nintendo is smart this time and has learned they can make more money with enough stock for demand.
Plus they have Sega to compete with again too with a cheaper console that has more games and support for carts...... so really they will benefit the most if Ninty doesn't just, you know, be normal.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 27, 2017)

I still kick myself for not getting the NES Classic controllers for retail price for my Wii U. I won't make that mistake this time around.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, Square Enix was stupid and skipped out on FF5, which they thought would be "too hard" for people outside of Japan. FF2 was Famicom only until PSX, FF3 original was the same. FF6 came out as 3 to "avoid confusion", which ironically lead to more confusion XD


7 is what started the confusion once Square just said screw it to the numbering convention in US. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roxie Mika said:


> I will do whatever it takes to get one of these. I already own an actual Super Famicom but I don't care I need it. I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED IT



That is quite beautiful packaging.  Unlike America, a gray and purple monstrosity.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 27, 2017)

So... Preorder WHEN?


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 27, 2017)

So the port are like to the Wiimote












Super Famicom MINI​
































































​


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> 7 is what started the confusion once Square just said screw it to the numbering convention in US.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yeah, the numbering system was jacked up for a  long time


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if the PAL version will run slower than the NTSC counterparts?

Did the NES Classic run slower?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

DanTheMan827 said:


> Does anyone know if the PAL version will run slower than the NTSC counterparts?
> 
> Did the NES Classic run slower?


It will run exactly like the US version. The hardware for the US and EU NES Classics were identical, only difference was the box.

Best not to think of PAL or NTSC anymore in the digital age. Both terms are obsolete. That's why you can easily import movies back and forth without incompatibility issues.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> It will run exactly like the US version. The hardware for the US and EU NES Classics were identical, only difference was the box.
> 
> Best not to think of PAL or NTSC anymore in the digital age. Both terms are obsolete. That's why you can easily import movies back and forth without incompatibility issues.


Yeah, I know that display compatibility isn't a problem anymore, I was just wondering if they used the ROMs that ran at 50fps or 60fps...

The 50fps ones actually run slower than the 60fps ones, not just choppier...


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

All ROMs are the exact US versions running at 60Hz, hence games that were renamed in EU retain their US names, like Star Fox and Contra.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> It will run exactly like the US version. The hardware for the US and EU NES Classics were identical, only difference was the box.
> 
> Best not to think of PAL or NTSC anymore in the digital age. Both terms are obsolete. That's why you can easily import movies back and forth without incompatibility issues.



Right, but back then, games were rarely optimized for the PAL region, and had 20% slower framerate and audio, Sonic the Hedgehog sounds like it's high XD Hopefully the EU version won't suffer, but it sucks there's no AC adapter. Would a cell phone charger/USB work?


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, but back then, games were rarely optimized for the PAL region, and had 20% slower framerate and audio, Sonic the Hedgehog sounds like it's high XD Hopefully the EU version won't suffer, but it sucks there's no AC adapter. Would a cell phone charger/USB work?


That's what they probably plan on people using...

I actually think the NES classic could be powered off the USB ports on most TVs


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, but back then, games were rarely optimized for the PAL region, and had 20% slower framerate and audio, Sonic the Hedgehog sounds like it's high XD Hopefully the EU version won't suffer, but it sucks there's no AC adapter. Would a cell phone charger/USB work?


Yup, any USB adapter should work, just double-check it has the right amperage. The underside of the NESC said the amperage. 1.5, I think.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

kehkou said:


> I still kick myself for not getting the NES Classic controllers for retail price for my Wii U. I won't make that mistake this time around.


That's assuming that they sell extra controllers...

The NES classic didn't come with two, this does...


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Even if you couldn't find another NESC controller (I sure couldn't), the old Wii Classic Controllers worked, and included a home button which worked like the reset button. Very handy if you didn't have Hakchi and a shortcut enabled.

I shelled out extra for the Club Nintendo SNES Wii Classic Controllers, which should be identical to the controllers included in this box - though those had 3-foot cords, while the new ones have 5-foot cords.


----------



## Pokem (Jun 27, 2017)

Can't wait to use it as a case for a Rasberry Pi


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Can't wait to use it as a case for a Rasberry Pi


You could even wire up the buttons, led, and controller ports...

Extra points if you get the ROMs out of the SNES Classic for use on the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## Xabring (Jun 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The controller ports are styled the same way, but they are much smaller obviously. We won't be able to use the controllers for anything else (or use original SNES controllers with the system).



Let's hope the 8Bitdo Bluetooth controllers also work with those. But we don't know until before it releases I guess.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

Xabring said:


> Let's hope the 8Bitdo Bluetooth controllers also work with those. But we don't know until before it releases I guess.


You'll need a Retro Receiver for the NES Classic, but I can almost guarantee that it will work.

It may require a firmware update to the receiver, but, yeah... it's just a classic controller connection.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

kehkou said:


> I still kick myself for not getting the NES Classic controllers for retail price for my Wii U. I won't make that mistake this time around.



They have returned to normal price now. Well they have in the UK.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Guys, I think Zavvi accepts international orders so it means PAL Classic SNES could be shipped to US/CA.
> 
> Try these links as it can show up on any of 'em:
> - https://www.zavvi.com/elysium.search?search=Classic+Nintendo
> ...



Shopto and Nintendo have sold out, as has game now.


----------



## Xabring (Jun 27, 2017)

DanTheMan827 said:


> You'll need a Retro Receiver for the NES Classic, but I can almost guarantee that it will work.
> 
> It may require a firmware update to the receiver, but, yeah... it's just a classic controller connection.


You better check if it has a USB port, since I don't think those front controller holes are....holes...


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I was right about the flappy door thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xabring said:


> You better check if it has a USB port, since I don't think those front controller holes are....holes...


----------



## Xabring (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok, that's better I guess.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jun 27, 2017)

I've seen a few people hoping for a Star Fox 2 dump. That raises an interesting question for me. 

I've read that you can hack the NES Mini and add more games to it, but could you actually dump the games that were on it? 

Admittedly I would like to see SF2 dumped as well as I would like to compare it to what is already out there:
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/05/a_totally_complete_version_of_star_fox_2_really_does_exist


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The same idiot that's making some serious money


Nope, the nostalgia fags are the idiots


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, I'll pass since I already own the console and have a normal TV to play it on.  I wanted the Mini NES, but they didn't make enough, the same will happen here.  Not worth the hassle trying to get one.   Maybe I'll save my money and buy a Switch instead.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 27, 2017)

Can't wait until we can't use something like HackChi too install all other SNES titles on it!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Well, I'll pass since I already own the console and have a normal TV to play it on.  I wanted the Mini NES, but they didn't make enough, the same will happen here.  Not worth the hassle trying to get one.   Maybe I'll save my money and buy a Switch instead.



I wasn't bothered for the nes mini, I'll be honest I think that 99% of the games for it sucked. Mario 3 was pretty much the only decent game for it. And yes I was around for the original nes.


----------



## stl25 (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> I wasn't bothered for the nes mini, I'll be honest I think that 99% of the games for it sucked. Mario 3 was pretty much the only decent game for it. And yes I was around for the original nes.



I wanted a Classic NES purely for nostalgic reasons and couldn't get one.  Not looking forward to the SNES classic in the least.  I'll just make custom cia for my N3DS or emulate on my Vita for on the go, or run an emulator on my Wii/Wii U.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

Was the PAL NES classic running in 50hz or 60hz?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 27, 2017)

*PLACE YOUR BETS!*

Why do I have a feeling that this device will use the same SOC as the NES Mini? Kinda annoyed that they are no longer using the Classic Controller ports but I get why they decided to go the SNES controller route. This system will be scalped like crazy!


----------



## Sathya (Jun 27, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Where is the pimping tool?!?!?!?
> Wow they just sell the same console with another plastic shell and controllers... hope the comtrollers will be compatible with switch


ya because the controller port not compitaible with anything. only with snes classic, not like a nes classic.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope its as easy to hack AS the nes mini. It supports most oft the chips it seems and thats something even my sd2snes cant. And maybe it will even run NES games ....


----------



## lolboy (Jun 27, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can't wait for them to produce a whole 6, only to have 1 person buy them all and sell them for $2000 each.





Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Jun 27, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


>


That actually looks pretty. Will hopefully get that one instead of the purple variant


----------



## munnimann (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm seeing this pretty late and I'm confused by some comments. If I understand correctly, the SNES Mini was already available for preorder, but is now sold out on every retailer? Will it be available again at some point?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

It's up on ShopTo and just in case, I've pre-ordered one from there too. Retailers have limited one per customer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Shopto and Nintendo have sold out, as has game now.


Nintendo Store UK? Doubt that. I've not seen it advertised anywhere, not even on their Twitter account which they would use. ShopTo? They had it in stock not too long ago but it's now sold out... again.

Here's the link anyway: http://www.shopto.net/gadgets/GASNES-nintendo-classic-mini-super-nintendo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leafeon34 said:


> Was the PAL NES classic running in 50hz or 60hz?


The roms on PAL NES ran at 60.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Magnus87 said:


>



This just looks so funny to me, 'cause it's as though the SNES has a mouth with two teeth and a tongue falling out.


----------



## ZzzWayne (Jun 27, 2017)

Im loving that flappy door. I think most people get this to have it sit on their shelf rather than play it. Leaving the original ports on makes it more of a true replica


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

munnimann said:


> I'm seeing this pretty late and I'm confused by some comments. If I understand correctly, the SNES Mini was already available for preorder, but is now sold out on every retailer? Will it be available again at some point?



In the US, it hasn't even been made available for preorder yet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 27, 2017)

munnimann said:


> I'm seeing this pretty late and I'm confused by some comments. If I understand correctly, the SNES Mini was already available for preorder, but is now sold out on every retailer? Will it be available again at some point?



Yes. I am sure that it will be available again. It is only a beginning until September 29 then war begins.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Can't wait until we can't use something like HackChi too install all other SNES titles on it!



Provided Nintendo left a vulnerability in the system, much less a USB port, but it's hard to say if they've learned their lesson or not.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

It's up now on Nintendo Store UK - https://store.nintendo.co.uk/ninten...r-nintendo-entertainment-system/11495711.html

Be quick, guys.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's up now on Nintendo Store UK - https://store.nintendo.co.uk/ninten...r-nintendo-entertainment-system/11495711.html
> 
> Be quick, guys.



"**Please note, this product is strictly limited to one console per customer."
*
Good, Nintendo has wisened up with that regard.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> "**Please note, this product is strictly limited to one console per customer."
> *
> Good, Nintendo has wisened up with that regard.


Yep, this happened due to the drama with the amiibos.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yep, this happened due to the drama with the amiibos.



Now the other stores need to follow suit.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Now the other stores need to follow suit.


Amazon does, ShopTo does, I think Smyth does and GAME? Not entirely sure.

I read that a customer last year bought 10 Classic NES units from the UK retailer Tesco and everything went fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Amazon does, ShopTo does, I think Smyth does and GAME? Not entirely sure.
> 
> I read that a customer last year bought 10 Classic NES units from the UK retailer Tesco and everything went fine.



Which I think is a douche move on that customer's part.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Which I think is a douche move on that customer's part.


It's one thing to buy one but ten? I'd never do that, at least not in store.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's one thing to buy one but ten? I'd never do that, at least not in store.



Right, so hopefully more stores enforce it,  not sure why that store you mentioned didn't restrict that.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's one thing to buy one but ten? I'd never do that, at least not in store.


It's not _too_ likely, but he could have bought them for legitimate reasons...

Maybe he bought them as gifts for family... you never know...

Unfortunately, the 1 per person limit is going to make it extremely difficult for people who actually want to get multiple systems for birthdays and holidays...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

And it's already out of stock at Nintendo Store UK.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

i m happy i got one .... this is soooooooo crazy wow..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

voddy said:


> i m happy i got one .... this is soooooooo crazy wow..


Nintendo is definitely unable to handle the mass demand there is for the SNES Classic. Nintendo Store UK had it available for pre-order and it didn't even last an hour.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Quick!

It's available on Amazon UK and with shipping to US @ https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073BVHY3F


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> And it's already out of stock at Nintendo Store UK.


98.8% are resellers


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

Magnus87 said:


> 98.8% are resellers


Even with the one per customer limit, it still went for resellers.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 27, 2017)

its available right now on the german amazon store for 99,99€
http://amzn.to/2sdBQZX


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> its available right now on the german amazon store for 99,99€
> http://amzn.to/2sdBQZX


Holy shit. 99€? lol


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Holy shit. 99€? lol


might not be the final price, but yeah..


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 27, 2017)

Where the FUCK is Chronno Trigger?
Ah, forgot that Square Enix ain't friends with Nintendo.

And, obviously, Donkey Kong Country 2 is missing.
And I would've changed Dream Course for Dreamland 3.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Where the FUCK is Chronno Trigger?
> Ah, forgot that Square Enix ain't friends with Nintendo.
> 
> And, obviously, Donkey Kong Country 2 is missing.
> And I would've changed Dream Course for Dreamland 3.


Aside all that, it has one game never released before which is more valuable overall.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 27, 2017)

Rumors has it that the game was already completed, but cancelled it because they didn't want it to compete against the 64 version.
Also, where are my Megaman X games?
And the all time classic: Lester the Unlikely


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's up now on Nintendo Store UK - https://store.nintendo.co.uk/ninten...r-nintendo-entertainment-system/11495711.html
> 
> Be quick, guys.



Actually, it is for European customers only. And its out of order.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Actually, it is for European customers only. And its out of order.


May be so but it's primarily for UK customers. Well, _was_. It's OoS.


----------



## Mushkin (Jun 27, 2017)

Managed to secure one on amazon.de


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedehda (Jun 27, 2017)

I was late again


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone in the UK might want to check their instore GAME, managed to reserve one of the 10 my local is getting but I had to pay £50 up front.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 27, 2017)

It's available for pre-order at amazon.de right now!
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B073BVHY3F/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> It's available for pre-order at amazon.de right now!
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B073BVHY3F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



*Sigh* Nothing over here yet. Ugh.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> *Sigh* Nothing over here yet. Ugh.


I used www.nowinstock.net to get an alert, so thankfully I was able to buy the damn thing in minute 1.  Nintendo Store UK sold out within 8 minutes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> I used www.nowinstock.net to get an alert, so thankfully I was able to buy the damn thing in minute 1.  Nintendo Store UK sold out within 8 minutes.



Yeah, I went there too, and I was allowed to preorder it using my US address. Which is weird, because usually when it doesn't ship outside the UK, it would warn me, but it didn't so much as give an error. I assume the "does not ship to US" is an error? Surely, they wouldn't screw us over?


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I went there too, and I was allowed to preorder it using my US address. Which is weird, because usually when it doesn't ship outside the UK, it would warn me, but it didn't so much as give an error. I assume the "does not ship to US" is an error? Surely, they wouldn't screw us over?


In their terms of sale it says "To purchase products from the Website you must be 18 years of age or older and a resident of the United Kingdom." - so I wouldn't count on them fulfilling the order unfortunately.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2017)

Nintendo UK store doesn't ship outside the UK. Won't even ship to Europe.

100% will cancel it when it comes to shipping if it's not a UK address.


----------



## DaFixer (Jun 27, 2017)

I have no need to buy a snes classic, I can play all the snes games my Pistation console, also Star Fox 2.

But Iike to know if that sf2 is real the final version or they use is same rom we have.


----------



## fedehda (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice. There isn't stock anymore on Amazon DE. I only logged in and then... nothing else. Lol


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 27, 2017)

There'll be a second wave of pre orders at Game UK, Amazon UK and Nintendo UK apparently, so keep an eye out for that if you're in UKland.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> In their terms of sale it says "To purchase products from the Website you must be 18 years of age or older and a resident of the United Kingdom." - so I wouldn't count on them fulfilling the order unfortunately.



Well, I see a lot of news to the contrary on various new sites and groups *shrug*. Allegedly the same was said about Amazon Germany as well.  They shouldn't allow orders to go through if you're not in the UK.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 27, 2017)

Q Games founder has spoken about Star Fox 2 cancellation.
Something is that I did not understood, perhaps got lost in translation, as the article I just read was in Spanish.
Q Games founder said this:
"I didn't knew the whether the game was going to be released to the public or not. I SPENT TWO YEARS MAKING IT AND LOVED EACH SECOND. NOW PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE CHANCE TO SEE THE LITTLE ADD ONS AND CHANGES WE MADE"
First: I'm on mobile, so I can't bold the important part, so I used capitals, please excuse me, I'm not yelling nor he did.

The thing I can't quite understand is the capital part...
He meant that the game he spent two years programming was the Star Fox 2 we all know? You know, the Rom we all can get.
Or he meant that he spent two years programming this possibly NEW completed version of Star Fox 2, just for the Super NES mini?


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 27, 2017)

Was able to scalp 2. Well, better than none.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

I had the chance to buy several but didn't, i hate scalping cunts.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 27, 2017)

God, if AT Games gets their act together, they could swoop in and sell their new Genesis/Megadrive Classics with some tagline such as, "Does what Nintendon't... again" but their past consoles have burned the consumers several times with subpar products.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

Harsky said:


> God, if AT Games gets their act together, they could swoop in and sell their new Genesis/Megadrive Classics with some tagline such as, "Does what Nintendon't... again" but their past consoles have burned the consumers several times with subpar products.



Sega Forever isn't much better, people are getting dropped frames on high-end devices. Learn to write emulators, Sega.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sega Forever isn't much better, people are getting dropped frames on high-end devices. Learn to write emulators, Sega.


So goodbye to any chances of Mini Game Gear?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

I will not purchase the old classic rather bring the old classic back to modern console through 3DS' Virtual Console and by the way Pixelated games SNES won't have HQ8X filter or Anti-Aliasing on a 1920 X 1080 Full HD TV, but its still good to have the old classics back but why for such damn high prices which other people cannot afford! Lucky  me to be a Rich Poké Maniac.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sega Forever isn't much better, people are getting dropped frames on high-end devices. Learn to write emulators, Sega.



Honestly, I'd just grab the ROMs and use a better emulator or a flash cart.

The Steam versions are good in that regard (they're unencrypted ROMs) and I've seen games go for peanuts. 



Harsky said:


> So goodbye to any chances of Mini Game Gear?



In the UK at least, I have seen portable Game Gear based systems, but they may be by atgames.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone from the states have success setting up an account with ShopTo? It has been rejecting my credit cards.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Q Games founder has spoken about Star Fox 2 cancellation.
> Something is that I did not understood, perhaps got lost in translation, as the article I just read was in Spanish.
> Q Games founder said this:
> "I didn't knew the whether the game was going to be released to the public or not. I SPENT TWO YEARS MAKING IT AND LOVED EACH SECOND. NOW PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE CHANCE TO SEE THE LITTLE ADD ONS AND CHANGES WE MADE"
> ...



IIRC, the game was apparently completed before it got canned.

The version we've seen was based on leaked prototypes. 

I'm guessing that Nintendo are releasing the completed version from back then (I'd be shocked if they even anticipated releasing this game before a few months ago).


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2017)

Since I'm in the United States, I'm assuming I can't preorder from any websites at this point.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 27, 2017)

DanTheMan827 said:


> That's assuming that they sell extra controllers...
> 
> The NES classic didn't come with two, this does...


...shit!

Well hopefully they don't forget about Wii (U) owners. We have money too!


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

There appear to be two different URLs for the SNES Classic on Amazon UK. I ordered the one that popped up yesterday, but the newer one has more details. I hope mine doesn't get canceled.

Older one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B071G84PFQ/

Newer one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073BVHY3F


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

kehkou said:


> ...shit!
> 
> Well hopefully they don't forget about Wii (U) owners. We have money too!



They already sell a SNES controller that plugs into your wii wand, legit nintendo one too,


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jun 27, 2017)

Star Fox 2 finally getting released after 22 years?




Looks like Nintendo wanted to give us big surprises this month.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Honestly, I'd just grab the ROMs and use a better emulator or a flash cart.
> 
> The Steam versions are good in that regard (they're unencrypted ROMs) and I've seen games go for peanuts.
> 
> ...



The emulation is still absolute garbage (Alien Soldier has crackling audio), but the ROMs being ROMs is a big plus.


----------



## kublai (Jun 27, 2017)

When is USA pre-order supposed to happen?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

The fact that were are preorders at all is a HUGE improvement over how Nintendo sold the NES Classic.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The emulation is still absolute garbage (Alien Soldier has crackling audio), but the ROMs being ROMs is a big plus.



What lead to me even buying the peanuts priced ROMs was running the one game I previously had (s3&k which came with Sonic Generations) through a different emulator.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> What lead to me even buying the peanuts priced ROMs was running the one game I previously had (s3&k which came with Sonic Generations) through a different emulator.



Same here, I've been using Genesis Plus instead to play the legal ROMs.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> They already sell a SNES controller that plugs into your wii wand, legit nintendo one too,


I didn't know that. Neat. I have some of the old Wii classic controllers; they're close enough to SNES I suppose, so it is actually the NES ones I should look for...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

kehkou said:


> I didn't know that. Neat. I have some of the old Wii classic controllers; they're close enough to SNES I suppose, so it is actually the NES ones I should look for...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wii-SNES-Classic-Controller-Japan-NEW/232346026605

this one.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

^Very recommended, despite the price. Cords are three-feet, just like the NESC controllers. They work well with the same extension cables.

For whatever reason, the L+R buttons don't work when connected to RetroPie.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> ^Very recommended, despite the price. Cords are three-feet, just like the NESC controllers. They work well with the same extension cables.
> 
> For whatever reason, the L+R buttons don't work when connected to RetroPie.



Yup i bought one quite a while back when they were cheaper and i totally recommend.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wii-SNES-Classic-Controller-Japan-NEW/232346026605
> 
> this one.


They certainly look nice, official too! Will have to look into if they do not release new ones. Thanks @mech! I do not like the feel knockoffs' buttons. Too cheap!


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Save yourself the trouble, and buy an SNES Classic from Europe. You're getting the console and TWO controllers (with longer cords) for the price of one of those controllers.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Save yourself the trouble, and buy an SNES Classic from Europe. You're getting the console and TWO controllers (with longer cords) for the price of one of those controllers.



Think the snes classic has different connectors on it, wont have longer leads and the over all price is probably double that of the controller i listed to impost the snes classic.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 27, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Save yourself the trouble, and buy an SNES Classic from Europe. You're getting the console and TWO controllers (with longer cords) for the price of one of those controllers.



They are not available yet. Most import online are sold out for pre-order.


----------



## DrasticGray (Jun 28, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Does this mean we might get an iQue next year? I need an n64 classsic edition.
> 
> In any case I'm going to buy 4 of these at launch and make bank.


I hate you.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Think the snes classic has different connectors on it, wont have longer leads and the over all price is probably double that of the controller i listed to impost the snes classic.


Nintendo's own release confirms it's compatible with Wii Classic Controller, so it should be using the same connector.  On the Super Famicom pictured, it looks like the connector is turned 90 degrees relative to the NES Classic.

http://www.nintendo.com/super-nes-classic

*The Super NES Classic Edition is compatible with the Classic Controller™ and Classic Controller Pro™ accessories. Just plug it in and play!*


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> They are not available yet. Most import online are sold out for pre-order.


Even with one per customer limit it comes and goes, so it goes to show that there's far too much demand for the Classic SNES and Nintendo's just too stubborn about it.. again.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

Are American gamers more keen on getting the PAL SNES Classic than the USA SNES Classic? It's not surprising given that the PAL SNES Classic looks so much cuter, stylish and natural than the kiddy/LEGO-y NTSC one.

For some reason the purple SNES never looked right to me, it's as if there was something wrong with it.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Are American gamers more keen on getting the PAL SNES Classic than the USA SNES Classic? It's not surprising given that the PAL SNES Classic looks so much cuter, stylish and natural than the kiddy/LEGO-y NTSC one.
> 
> For some reason the purple SNES never looked right to me, it's as if there was something wrong with it.


It looks like a transformer in my opinion. It has a face.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Are American gamers more keen on getting the PAL SNES Classic than the USA SNES Classic? It's not surprising given that the PAL SNES Classic looks so much cuter, stylish and natural than the kiddy/LEGO-y NTSC one.
> 
> For some reason the purple SNES never looked right to me, it's as if there was something wrong with it.



Look at purple SNES scared me, lol. I had a purple SNES when it was released here and hate it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Are American gamers more keen on getting the PAL SNES Classic than the USA SNES Classic? It's not surprising given that the PAL SNES Classic looks so much cuter, stylish and natural than the kiddy/LEGO-y NTSC one.
> 
> For some reason the purple SNES never looked right to me, it's as if there was something wrong with it.



Ironically, the designer of the NA Snes changed it to what it was to look less like a toy.  The person behind was one Lance Barr, he changed it to make it look more high-tech in a way, I like the Super Famicom look better. 
http://playingwithsuperpower.com/the-thought-behind-super-nintendo-s-design/


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ironically, the designer of the NA Snes changed it to what it was to look less like a toy.  The person behind was one Lance Barr, he changed it to make it look more high-tech in a way, I like the Super Famicom look better.
> http://playingwithsuperpower.com/the-thought-behind-super-nintendo-s-design/


Another reason why the SNES was redesigned was because back with the NES, people would place food and drinks on top of it which would then lead to issues. THE NA SNES was less flat than the SFC. Can't say I liked the design though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

nxwing said:


> Another reason why the SNES was redesigned was because back with the NES, people would place food and drinks on top of it which would then lead to issues. THE NA SNES was less flat than the SFC. Can't say I liked the design though.



I forgot about that, but they could've at least kept the colors, I liked the SFC more.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I forgot about that, but they could've at least kept the colors, I liked the SFC more.


Agreed. I don't see any valid reason as to why they changed the colors of the SNES.


----------



## WHEELMAN (Jun 28, 2017)

next year n64 classic lol


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 28, 2017)

WHEELMAN said:


> next year n64 classic lol


With ALL FIVE classic games!  (not including those from Rare which have no chance of being licensed)


----------



## duwen (Jun 28, 2017)

Even though I own the original system and over half of the included games, I'm a lot more interested in this than the NES Classic.
I've seen a list of the game differences between the American edition and the Japanese Super Famicom Classic, but I'm going to presume that the EU version will have the same games as the American edition (although it would've been nice to see the inclusion of some PAL exclusives; Terranigma or The Firemen would be cool).

Are the controller ports scaled-down versions of the original SNES, or will the controllers be compatable with original hardware? If it's the former, I think I'd have preferred that they did the same as the NES Classic and use the same Wiimote style port - these controllers would be great for Wii VC.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 28, 2017)

duwen said:


> Even though I own the original system and over half of the included games, I'm a lot more interested in this than the NES Classic.
> I've seen a list of the game differences between the American edition and the Japanese Super Famicom Classic, but I'm going to presume that the EU version will have the same games as the American edition (although it would've been nice to see the inclusion of some PAL exclusives; Terranigma or The Firemen would be cool).
> 
> Are the controller ports scaled-down versions of the original SNES, or will the controllers be compatable with original hardware? If it's the former, I think I'd have preferred that they did the same as the NES Classic and use the same Wiimote style port - these controllers would be great for Wii VC.


Wasn't it already mentioned that the SNES classic is also compatible to Classic and Classic Pro Controller - thus featuring the same port as Wii, making the gamepads also compatible with that?


----------



## duwen (Jun 28, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Wasn't it already mentioned that the SNES classic is also compatible to Classic and Classic Pro Controller - thus featuring the same port as Wii, making the gamepads also compatible with that?


Great if that's the case - I was concerned because all promotional pics of the units show what looks like a SNES controller port (although, I'm presuming it to be scaled down as proportionately it cannot be the size of the actual SNES ports going by the images released).


----------



## Kourin (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't really get the point of these things to be honest. It's $70 + scalper price for an official physical emulator. 
You may as well save yourself the trouble and pick yourself up a cheap Wii, some component cables and emulate much more than just a little bit of the SNES library. 
I mean if you loved retro games that much you want something official why not pick up an actual SNES? I can't imagine the novelty of having a tiny SNES you'll use for a bit is much better than the novelty of having a cheaper emulator box you'll spend more time on and have more games on.


----------



## Burlsol (Jun 28, 2017)

Kourin said:


> I don't really get the point of these things to be honest. It's $70 + scalper price for an official physical emulator.
> You may as well save yourself the trouble and pick yourself up a cheap Wii, some component cables and emulate much more than just a little bit of the SNES library.
> I mean if you loved retro games that much you want something official why not pick up an actual SNES? I can't imagine the novelty of having a tiny SNES you'll use for a bit is much better than the novelty of having a cheaper emulator box you'll spend more time on and have more games on.


You can do better with a raspberry pi emulator kit. Can load up the entire NES, SNES, Genesis, ect library. Can even have proper USB support so you can use any kind of controller you want, allow swapping of SD cards for extra data, able to use romhacks and homebrew. And the whole package is small enough to fit in whatever kind of housing you want. So you can just have someone print up a housing to look like whatever you want. You could even probably get a few refurbished components from a second hand SNES to run cartridges directly from it, and still probably be cheaper than the scalpers are looking for.

While it's nice that Nintendo tries to cater to retrogamers, these kinds of extremely limited productions only benefit third party re-sellers. Nintendo technically allows for some amount of emulation within their current consoles, but again, they just handle things so damn poorly with 'rented' versions of their roms, incomplete libraries, and ridiculous pricing. It's like some kind of disconnect caused by a marketing team that fundamentally does not get it.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 28, 2017)

Kourin said:


> I don't really get the point of these things to be honest. It's $70 + scalper price for an official physical emulator.
> You may as well save yourself the trouble and pick yourself up a cheap Wii, some component cables and emulate much more than just a little bit of the SNES library.
> I mean if you loved retro games that much you want something official why not pick up an actual SNES? I can't imagine the novelty of having a tiny SNES you'll use for a bit is much better than the novelty of having a cheaper emulator box you'll spend more time on and have more games on.



Reasons I can think of:
1) This is officially licensed (including the games)
2) Collectors
3) Simplicity (Not all TVs these days have the right connections for an actual SNES or upscale badly)
4) Cost (at least at RRP, compared to an actual SNES with said games or the VC)
5) The novelty
6) Hacking (like with the NES)
7) PAL region (not all games were released and ran slower (around 17%))

Ultimately, I'd say in this situation YMMV.

I wouldn't be surprised if many of the people who are buying this (especially on this site) already emulate the games.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ironically, the designer of the NA Snes changed it to what it was to look less like a toy.  The person behind was one Lance Barr, he changed it to make it look more high-tech in a way, I like the Super Famicom look better.
> http://playingwithsuperpower.com/the-thought-behind-super-nintendo-s-design/



Interesting article. This commentator below has been granted his wish:



 

Unfortunately, the PAL Classic SNES won't be released on US/CA so it's still needed to import it. If only Nintendo would release the PAL/JPN Classic SNES design on US too.



Kourin said:


> I don't really get the point of these things to be honest. It's $70 + scalper price for an official physical emulator.
> You may as well save yourself the trouble and pick yourself up a cheap Wii, some component cables and emulate much more than just a little bit of the SNES library.
> I mean if you loved retro games that much you want something official why not pick up an actual SNES? I can't imagine the novelty of having a tiny SNES you'll use for a bit is much better than the novelty of having a cheaper emulator box you'll spend more time on and have more games on.



Comes bundled with two controllers (Wii Classic Controller ports) and Star Fox 2 which was never released before. SNES-Wii controllers go for a lot these days.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

WHEELMAN said:


> next year n64 classic lol



I will skip it. Not found of many N64 games except Super Mario 64, Mega Man 64, and Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Not good enough.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I will skip it. Not found of many N64 games except Super Mario 64, Mega Man 64, and Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Not good enough.


What if Nintendo included never-released N64 games which were intended for the 64DD? That'd be a reason for me to buy one. I'd get it alone for Mario 64DD (if included) and yeah, it can be already played via a emulator but this would be a legal way to play and acquire it.


----------



## duwen (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I will skip it. Not found of many N64 games except Super Mario 64, Mega Man 64, and Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Not good enough.



Yeah... the only way I'd be interested in an N64 Classic would be if it featured online multiplayer.
Aside from some of the ultra rare/expensive titles, I have all the N64 games I want that I can play on actual hardware... and tbh there just aren't enough great games (that aren't easily obtainable) to even make an N64 Everdrive seem like an attractive purchase.

The next 'Classic' ninty make really ought to be for the Gameboy... pre-loaded with 100 classic games, portable with amoled screenand also with hdmi output.


----------



## Viri (Jun 28, 2017)

WHEELMAN said:


> next year n64 classic lol


Can't wait for my joystick to snap off and my palm to bleed from Mario Party 1. I'd so buy an N64 classic.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

duwen said:


> Yeah... the only way I'd be interested in an N64 Classic would be if it featured online multiplayer.
> Aside from some of the ultra rare/expensive titles, I have all the N64 games I want that I can play on actual hardware... and tbh there just aren't enough great games (that aren't easily obtainable) to even make an N64 Everdrive seem like an attractive purchase.
> 
> The next 'Classic' ninty make really ought to be for the Gameboy... pre-loaded with 100 classic games, portable with amoled screenand also with hdmi output.



Game Boy mini ? Hmmm.. Sounds good to me.. Game Boy Advance Mini as well. A lot of games that I loved in the past.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

duwen said:


> Yeah... the only way I'd be interested in an N64 Classic would be if it featured online multiplayer.
> Aside from some of the ultra rare/expensive titles, I have all the N64 games I want that I can play on actual hardware... and tbh there just aren't enough great games (that aren't easily obtainable) to even make an N64 Everdrive seem like an attractive purchase.
> 
> The next 'Classic' ninty make really ought to be for the Gameboy... pre-loaded with 100 classic games, portable with amoled screenand also with hdmi output.


100 games? You're lucky if they'd include 20.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What if Nintendo included never-released N64 games which were intended for the 64DD? That'd be a reason for me to buy one. I'd get it alone for Mario 64DD (if included) and yeah, it can be already played via a emulator but this would be a legal way to play and acquire it.



Really ? Super Mario 64DD was already emulated on two N64 emulators out there.

Yeah... Surely, Super Mario 64DD is awesome if it is already English translation but what if N64 Classic Mini is 99 € or 119 €(Euro) ? Just for one special game ? I wouldn't buy it!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Really ? Super Mario 64DD is already emulating on certain emulators out there.
> 
> Surely, Super Mario 64DD is awesome if it is in English translation but what if N64 Classic Mini is 99 € (Euro) ? Just for one special game ? I wouldn't buy it!


It surely wouldn't cost more than the Classic SNES and that would be an overkill and not to mention, the N64 is after the era of many so there's not necessarily too much nostalgia but rather interest.

Classic NES - £59.99
Classic SNES - £69.99 (or £79.99 or £84.99... UK retailers just make their own minds up)

The price that the N64 Classic should go for would be £59.99 or £69.99 tops.


Super Mario 64DD (not much point having two versions as the 64DD is superior)
Paper Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.
Mario Party
Wave Race 64
Mario Tennis
F-Zero X
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Snap
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Star Fox 64
Perfect Dark
Yoshi's Story
Star Wars: Racer
N64 certainly has some good games but a must? Eh... SNES is just so much better, imo.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It surely wouldn't cost more than the Classic SNES and that would be an overkill and not to mention, the N64 is after the era of many so there's not necessarily too much nostalgia but rather interest.
> 
> Classic NES - £59.99
> Classic SNES - £69.99 (or £79.99 or £84.99... UK retailers just make their own minds up)
> ...



Maybe you are right about the price but I will not bet for two prices. N64 is much higher than SNES due to N64 roms size, you know.

Yeah, SNES is still so much better. Look at those list you choice. None for me except 1 and 10 and one more Zelda game along with MegaMan 64. Thats about it.


----------



## duwen (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It surely wouldn't cost more than the Classic SNES and that would be an overkill and not to mention, the N64 is after the era of many so there's not necessarily too much nostalgia but rather interest.
> 
> Classic NES - £59.99
> Classic SNES - £69.99 (or £79.99 or £84.99... UK retailers just make their own minds up)
> ...


I'd switch Perfect Dark for Goldeneye, and SW Racer for either SW Rogue Squadron or Shadows of the Empire ...but aside from 64DD and Wave Race, I have original carts for all of those


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Game Boy mini ? Hmmm.. Sounds good to me.. Game Boy Advance Mini as well. A lot of games that I loved in the past.


I'll throw down lots of money just to get one of those


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Interesting article. This commentator below has been granted his wish:
> 
> View attachment 91652
> 
> ...



Then why are US customers allowed to order it on Amazon UK?  It's a deceitful business practice. Numerous news outlets have reported to the contrary, and Amazon as an address verification system for taxes as well  *shrug*.  Amazon should be called out for deceiving customers, US customers should be locked out of the UK site if that's the case.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

nxwing said:


> I'll throw down lots of money just to get one of those



Me too!



the_randomizer said:


> Then why are US customers allowed to order it on Amazon UK?  It's a deceitful business practice. Numerous news outlets have reported to the contrary, and Amazon as an address verification system for taxes as well  *shrug*.  Amazon should be called out for deceiving customers, US customers should be locked out of the UK site if that's the case.



What's wrong ? I would love to order video game system at Amazon Uk to ship to USA. I don't know if it is possibly since I am customer of Amazon USA.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It surely wouldn't cost more than the Classic SNES and that would be an overkill and not to mention, the N64 is after the era of many so there's not necessarily too much nostalgia but rather interest.
> 
> Classic NES - £59.99
> Classic SNES - £69.99 (or £79.99 or £84.99... UK retailers just make their own minds up)
> ...


Iirc, Perfect Dark is a title from Rare thus having it on an N64 mini might be next to impossible. Can't say I don't want it though.

Also, 2000 posts! Hooray


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong ? I would love to order video game system at Amazon Uk to ship to USA. I don't know if it is possibly since I am customer of Amazon USA.



Many news outlets are claiming that Amazon will still ship the Snes Classic to the US despite what the wording says, and I mean a lot, Nintendo Life, Nintendo Everything, etc, are stating that Amazon UK will ship. They uses an AVS or something to make sure US addresses will qualify. And yet, over here, Amazon  US has been bloody lazy with no indication on when preorders will open.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 28, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> You can do better with a raspberry pi emulator kit.



Not everyone is comfortable with a soldering iron


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then why are US customers allowed to order it on Amazon UK? It's a deceitful business practice. Numerous news outlets have reported to the contrary, and Amazon as an address verification system for taxes as well *shrug*. Amazon should be called out for deceiving customers, US customers should be locked out of the UK site if that's the case.


Amazon is a business company so their main interest is to sell to customers within their limitations, not if this or that product was intended to be released on X region. I've noticed that Amazon Italy locked out UK customers from ordering from their website but I've not done for months or years now, most of the stuff on there is on others as well, anyway.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Are American gamers more keen on getting the PAL SNES Classic than the USA SNES Classic? It's not surprising given that the PAL SNES Classic looks so much cuter, stylish and natural than the kiddy/LEGO-y NTSC one.
> 
> For some reason the purple SNES never looked right to me, it's as if there was something wrong with it.


I grew wit that design, it wouldn't feel right if I bought something I'm not attached to it, that's the reason I prefer the American one, in my opinion aesthetically the three looks the same for me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Many news outlets are claiming that Amazon will still ship the Snes Classic to the US despite what the wording says, and I mean a lot, Nintendo Life, Nintendo Everything, etc, are stating that Amazon UK will ship. They uses an AVS or something to make sure US addresses will qualify. And yet, over here, Amazon  US has been bloody lazy with no indication on when preorders will open.



I understand your point.

By the way, I contact Amazon UK Chat online and they said I can order there and ship it to US. Sounds good to me.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> By the way, I contact Amazon UK Chat online and they said I can order there and ship it to US. Sounds good to me.


Are you preordering the pretty one?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

nxwing said:


> Are you preordering the pretty one?



Yes, SNES MINI PAL/UK.. the pretty one.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes, SNES MINI PAL/UK.. the pretty one.


I've pre-ordered 6 in total and all from different retailers (one per customer) so I'm definitely getting it. 

I remember when the Classic NES was available and then after the pre-orders it was sold out everywhere, the Classic SNES is even worse as it's already sold out.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've pre-ordered 6 in total and all from different retailers (one per customer) so I'm definitely getting it.
> 
> I remember when the Classic NES was available and then after the pre-orders it was sold out everywhere, the Classic SNES is even worse as it's already sold out.



Why 6 in total ?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've pre-ordered 6 in total and all from different retailers (one per customer) so I'm definitely getting it.
> 
> I remember when the Classic NES was available and then after the pre-orders it was sold out everywhere, the Classic SNES is even worse as it's already sold out.


I'd preorder as well but none of the major retailers here support online preordering. You'd have to actually go to a physical store and chances are, they won't have the pretty one here.

You're a lucky man! Take care of those 6!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Why 6 in total ?


One for me, maybe one for @the_randomizer and the others to sell on Amazon/eBay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> One for me, maybe one for @the_randomizer and the others to sell on Amazon/eBay.


 
Yeah, I'm starting to lean towards asking you, but I'm not 100% sure yet as I want to at least wait until the US side gets off their butts and launches the preorder over here. I just hope I don't miss out on getting one 



azoreseuropa said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> By the way, I contact Amazon UK Chat online and they said I can order there and ship it to US. Sounds good to me.


Wait, what?? You got word from Amazon customer support and they said that?!! Huh...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wait, what?? You got word from Amazon customer support and they said that?!! Huh...



Yes. It is sold out and maybe they order more so I click it just in case. Anyway, I asked them if it is available and can I order it just in case and ship it to US and they say yes. Go ahead and contact them through the live chat and see what they are saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes. It is sold out and maybe they order more so I click it just in case. Anyway, I asked them if it is available and can I order it just in case and ship it to US and they say yes. Go ahead and contact them through the live chat and see what they are saying.



Spoke to a rep just now, 100% confirmed shipping to US despite the conflicting information on the product page.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Spoke to a rep just now, 100% confirmed shipping to US despite the conflicting information on the product page.



See?  Where did you got the conflicting information on the product page ? Curiosity.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> See?  Where did you got the conflicting information on the product page ? Curiosity.



Huh, that's weird, when the placeholder was set up two days ago, initially, it said "This item does not ship to the United States", but now that information seems to be corrected. But yes, a rep clarified and 100% reassured that they do indeed ship to the US, sure it costs 90 dollars instead of 80 (not bad considering I live like, 8,000 km from the UK), but still


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Huh, that's weird, when the placeholder was set up two days ago, initially, it said "This item does not ship to the United States", but now that information seems to be corrected. But yes, a rep clarified and 100% reassured that they do indeed ship to the US, sure it costs 90 dollars instead of 80 (not bad considering I live like, 8,000 km from the UK), but still



Good to know. Wait until it become available to grab it. That's why I am checking everyday and we are flying to Portugal this September for a month to visit families, friends, and etc. We will be able to grab one there on September 29.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Good to know. Wait until it become available to grab it. That's why I am checking everyday and we are flying to Portugal this September for a month to visit families, friends, and etc. We will be able to grab one there on September 29.



So far we have had two reps that confirmed outside shipping, so that's take care of; what I will do is wait for this side of the pond to announce preorder dates, because they're being awfully silent. That, and my old sister, who isn't a gamer anymore (since the mid 90's), even she wants this


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So far we have had two reps that confirmed outside shipping, so that's take care of; what I will do is wait for this side of the pond to announce preorder dates, because they're being awfully silent. That, and my old sister, who isn't a gamer anymore (since the mid 90's), even she wants this



She isn't a gamer anymore but she wants this ? LOL! She still has a video game love in her! That's awesome sister you have!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> She isn't a gamer anymore but she wants this ? LOL! She still has a video game love in her! That's awesome sister you have!!!!



Yeah, in fact, she was the first one in my family to beat a Link to the Past and The Simpsons: Bart's Nightmare back in 1994/1995. I watched her and my brother beat games, and we got the Snes back in 1993, so that's why I'm so fond of it  For a non-gamer to want this says a lot XD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, in fact, she was the first one in my family to beat a Link to the Past and The Simpsons: Bart's Nightmare back in 1994/1995. I watched her and my brother beat games, and we got the Snes back in 1993, so that's why I'm so fond of it  For a non-gamer to want this says a lot XD



Heh! Good for you. I don't usually watched someone beat games at all except Dragon's Lair 1 or 2 at arcade coin op in the mall 
(Yes, still my favourite!) a long time ago when I was younger.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mother 3 for N64 mini and the world will explode XD


----------



## Burlsol (Jun 28, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Not everyone is comfortable with a soldering iron


It's like 4 wires at most. No expertise needed. Newer kits even have sockets and connectors so no soldering needed. It's so easy an idiot can do it.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 28, 2017)

for France apparently Micromania still have them at : 
http://www.micromania.fr/nintendo-classic-mini-super-nes-79652.html

But cause there I am unable to proceed the validation / checkout it crash with error code 5


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice finding but the title said: Nintendo Classic Mini Super NES Wii U lol!

Anyway, off the point for a little.. I noticed someone said #blahblah.. #blahblah... Something like that.. Why "#" next to it ? What does that mean ?


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 29, 2017)

I did it !
Here a tips for french peoples :

French:


Spoiler



Pour ceux qui on du mal je remet en mode "novice"
1: Vider le panier
2: Si connecter, rester connecter sinon connecter vous.
3: Retourner sur :
https://www.micromania.fr/nintendo-classic-mini-super-nes-79652.html

4: Ajoute votre bien aimer au panier ( non je parle du lien la hein pas touche a Meme ! )
5: Maintenant cliquer ici :
https://www.micromania.fr/stdcheckout/standard/payment

Verifier le site et le https pour les plus septique 
Enjoy
Merci a Simone Lernado
Au moin je serais que j'en aurais une grace toi 



English :


Spoiler



1: Clean your cart
2: If logged in stay in, if not it time to log in
3: Now go back to :
https://www.micromania.fr/nintendo-classic-mini-super-nes...

4: Add that beast in cart again (limited to one)
5: now click here :
https://www.micromania.fr/stdcheckout/standard/payment

Always check that HTTPS with making payment that important 
Enjoy
Thanks to Simone on facebook



sorry guys Micromania is now in sold out corner


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 29, 2017)

Amazon Italy still has it. They don't ship worldwide, though.
https://www.amazon.it/dp/B073FNFTL2/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> Amazon Italy still has it. They don't ship worldwide, though.
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B073FNFTL2/



Yes, Amazon.co.uk said they allow to ship worldwide. Just speak with them yesterday. Don't know about Amazon Italy but since it's amazon and I still think it is able to ship worldwide.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 29, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes, Amazon.co.uk said they allow to ship worldwide. Just speak with them yesterday. Don't know about Amazon Italy but since it's amazon and I still think it is able to ship worldwide.


I tried, but I wasn't able to proceed after entering my shipping address. I guess Amazon IT has different terms than UK. (I ordered from Amazon UK before, so I know they usually ship worldwide - if there isn't an item-related restriction.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Everybody please report to Ebay. They are selling pre-order and according to the Ebay require 30 days before its release. YES EBAY SAID 30 DAYS. Don't buy them right now. They would take your money through PayPal, walk away and will not ship it to you in September. Just wait. For now, please report them so they gotta stop.


----------



## geodeath (Jun 29, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Everybody please report to Ebay. They are selling pre-order and according to the Ebay require 30 days before its release. YES EBAY SAID 30 DAYS. Don't buy them right now. They would take your money through PayPal, walk away and will not ship it to you in September. Just wait. For now, please report them so they gotta stop.



I 100% agree. However, in ebay/paypal policies buyers can file a 'non delivered' claim within 6 BLOODY MONTHS after buying anything so it is not like you are not protected either way. I had some asshole from Brazil try to scam me off my money AND my zelda limited edition for the Switch saying 'he did not receive it' 3 months after release. Yeah right, you just remembered, lol.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2017)

geodeath said:


> I 100% agree. However, in ebay/paypal policies buyers can file a 'non delivered' claim within 6 BLOODY MONTHS after buying anything so it is not like you are not protected either way. I had some asshole from Brazil try to scam me off my money AND my zelda limited edition for the Switch saying 'he did not receive it' 3 months after release. Yeah right, you just remembered, lol.



Thanks for sharing. I am a long time seller and buyer of Ebay - 100% since 1999. Therefore, I know some people are horrible. However, I didn't know about a 'non delivered' but I will be safe from now om.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 29, 2017)

What a pain the butt. It's like Nintendo doesn't like money.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Everybody please report to Ebay. They are selling pre-order and according to the Ebay require 30 days before its release. YES EBAY SAID 30 DAYS. Don't buy them right now. They would take your money through PayPal, walk away and will not ship it to you in September. Just wait. For now, please report them so they gotta stop.


That's right. If a pre-sale item isn't released within 30 days it's against eBay rules to be selling it, sometimes it passes by while others it doesn't. Not as if it matters too much, it's sold out and hard to get so those that stupidly want to pay more than it's worth, it's their problem.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's right. If a pre-sale item isn't released within 30 days it's against eBay rules to be selling it, sometimes it passes by while others it doesn't. Not as if it matters too much, it's sold out and hard to get so those that stupidly want to pay more than it's worth, it's their problem.



I reported them and most of them disappear but next day the new items appears. I gave up and that's their problem. I agree.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> Amazon Italy still has it. They don't ship worldwide, though.
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B073FNFTL2/



Yes they do, I spoke to a rep the other day, the information about it not shipping is incorrect.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes they do, I spoke to a rep the other day, the information about it not shipping is incorrect.


There's still the problem of there being TWO different Amazon UK product pages for the SNES Classic.  The first one popped up with the announcement and was for GBP 66.66. I pre-ordered one of those. Then the next day a second Amazon page popped up, and it took more pre-orders. I think that one was the accurately priced 69.99. My fear is that they will cancel all orders for the first posting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> There's still the problem of there being TWO different Amazon UK product pages for the SNES Classic.  The first one popped up with the announcement and was for GBP 66.66. I pre-ordered one of those. Then the next day a second Amazon page popped up, and it took more pre-orders. I think that one was the accurately priced 69.99. My fear is that they will cancel all orders for the first posting.



They won't. I've had a few people on here and me personally speak with a rep, many new outlets are saying it, Nintendo Life, IGN, Kotaku, Facebook groups Nintendo Enthusiast, all say it will ship. We just need to be patient and preorder one in the US side once that opens up as a precaution. I'm pretty sure we can take their word for it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> There's still the problem of there being TWO different Amazon UK product pages for the SNES Classic.  The first one popped up with the announcement and was for GBP 66.66. I pre-ordered one of those. Then the next day a second Amazon page popped up, and it took more pre-orders. I think that one was the accurately priced 69.99. My fear is that they will cancel all orders for the first posting.


Amazon UK usually honours the pre-orders of their customers so probably won't cancel as it's confirmed to exist, the thing is, if you have two Classic SNES orders you'll just pay £10 less and £10 more.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Amazon UK usually honours the pre-orders of their customers so probably won't cancel as it's confirmed to exist, the thing is, if you have two Classic SNES orders you'll just pay £10 less and £10 more.


The one I preordered under hit #1 on one of their charts, so if they did cancel them, there'd be a TON of pissed off people.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> The one I preordered under hit #1 on one of their charts, so if they did cancel them, there'd be a TON of pissed off people.


Both listings are on Amazon but unavailable so it's safe to say it's going through.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073BVHY3F/ (£69.99)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B071G84PFQ/ (£79.99)


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They won't. I've had a few people on here and me personally speak with a rep, many new outlets are saying it, Nintendo Life, IGN, Kotaku, Facebook groups Nintendo Enthusiast, all say it will ship. We just need to be patient and preorder one in the US side once that opens up as a precaution. I'm pretty sure we can take their word for it.


If that's the case, then happy days!  I stalked Gamestops, Amazon, Targets, BrickSeek/NowInStock for over two months before I got my first NESC, and lucked upon a second one via Prime Now two months later. Successfully preordering an SNES Classic without weeks of effort doesn't seem real.  Still gotta get a US version too though...


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 29, 2017)

So what is the actual UK price of this? GAME and Amazon had £79.99 but I'm seeing £69.99 elsewhere.



NESjimbo said:


> There's still the problem of there being TWO different Amazon UK product pages for the SNES Classic.  The first one popped up with the announcement and was for GBP 66.66. I pre-ordered one of those. Then the next day a second Amazon page popped up, and it took more pre-orders. I think that one was the accurately priced 69.99. My fear is that they will cancel all orders for the first posting.



In the past I've had mixed reactions with Amazon and 'wrong prices'.

I've had DVD boxsets for a tenth of their price but cancelled SSDs which were around the same price difference. 

I suspect in this case they will honour this one though considering the small difference, but you could also check with them just in case.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> So what is the actual UK price of this? GAME and Amazon had £79.99 but I'm seeing £69.99 elsewhere.


Depends. It can be £69.99 or £79.99.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Depends. It can be £69.99 or £79.99.



I'm hoping GAME lower the price, that said, GAME would be the cheapest 'scalpers' I've seen so far.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> I'm hoping GAME lower the price, that said, GAME would be the cheapest 'scalpers' I've seen so far.


Amazon has two listings and those who pre-ordered it at £79.99 haven't gotten a price drop to £69.99, well, unless he/she asked via an online chat then maybe something worked out.


----------



## yoshimashi (Jun 29, 2017)

When it launched on Amazon I had it in my cart only for it to go poof a few seconds later.  I get some error and after that it's gone. Sold out. I want one though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2017)

yoshimashi said:


> When it launched on Amazon I had it in my cart only for it to go poof a few seconds later.  I get some error and after that it's gone. Sold out. I want one though.



Amazon US should be soon, supposedly.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

The Classic NES is being sold for more than $200 on eBay. Holy crap, how can it be worth so much? I don't get it.

Now, with the Classic SNES then it might go for $300-500 considering it comes bundled with 2 controllers and a never-before-released game.


----------



## deltax5 (Jun 29, 2017)

I hope they take that starfox 2 rom out so we can play it on emulators and flash carts hopefully. The sooner the better. If it's not rom format they will prob emulate the whole system. lol.
Also want to know if there is a sd slot like the nes classic so when they decide to hack it like the nes classic in 3 days we can load up roms. Wonder if you can connect it to the pc would be easier to get those games out.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Classic NES is being sold for more than $200 on eBay. Holy crap, how can it be worth so much? I don't get it.
> 
> Now, with the Classic SNES then it might go for $300-500 considering it comes bundled with 2 controllers and a never-before-released game.


Supply and demand. If Nintendo truly churns these out, then the scalpers won't be able to gouge as highly as the NES Classic.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 30, 2017)

Im waiting for someone to hack the snes classic edition and dump the Starfox 2 rom to play on emulators.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes they do, I spoke to a rep the other day, the information about it not shipping is incorrect.


Whatever they told you, all I can say is that I was on amazon.it while the console was available, threw it in my basket, logged in and was able to proceed until I had to enter my shipping address. It didn't accept anything outside of Italy so there simply was no way of placing the order.






And I assume you talked to someone from amazon.co.uk instead of amazon.it, so that might be the reason.

by the way: according to nowinstock.net it was available for pre-order at amazon.fr for €49,99 - it lasted for 21 minutes. I can't believe that's gonna be the final price, so those who managed to pre-order were really lucky due to amazon's price guarantee!
http://www.nowinstock.net/fr/videogaming/consoles/nintendosnesclassicedition/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Just hope EU get the PAL SNES because the USA one is so fugly!
> 
> EDIT
> Updated op.


Yay, someone else other than me that agrees that PAL SNES >>>>> NTSC SNES!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 30, 2017)

I want mine NOW!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> Whatever they told you, all I can say is that I was on amazon.it while the console was available, threw it in my basket, logged in and was able to proceed until I had to enter my shipping address. It didn't accept anything outside of Italy so there simply was no way of placing the order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what to tell you. Blame the sites that said it would ship outside of Italy.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 30, 2017)

Here's what the controller ports look like on the US model (per Polygon):






https://www.polygon.com/2017/6/30/15874874/snes-classic-edition-nintendo-impressions-photos


----------



## TxFxL (Jun 30, 2017)

OK, so assuming the micro USB connection for the power cord allows data transfer the same as the nes mini did, do you think can we count on @Cluster to open this thing wide open as well?


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 30, 2017)

I sure hope so.

I solemnly swear NOT to mess around with adding RetroArch or other emulators.  I just want to add another 15 or so ROMs to make it perfect. I have myself to blame with my malfunctioning NES Classics, too much tinkering.

Battlemaniacs, Chrono Trigger, DKC2, Dragon Quest 5-6, Final Fantasy 4-5, Mega Man X2, Seiken Densetsu 3, Super Star Wars 1-3, TMNT4, Wario's Woods, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, and be done with it.


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 1, 2017)

elcorteingles.es has it for pre order, be quick

http://www.elcorteingles.es/videojuegos/A23204900-nintendo-classic-mini-super-nes/?aff_id=2118094


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 1, 2017)

tatumanu said:


> elcorteingles.es has it for pre order, be quick
> 
> http://www.elcorteingles.es/videojuegos/A23204900-nintendo-classic-mini-super-nes/?aff_id=2118094


EU only, it appears.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jul 3, 2017)

The American one looks so plain and cheap. I can't imagine growing up thinking that is what a normal SNES looks like.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 3, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Can't wait to buy 5 of them just to sell'em all. Or maybe keep one for myself. We'll see


Fuck you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LoggerMan said:


> The American one looks so plain and cheap. I can't imagine growing up thinking that is what a normal SNES looks like.


Literally nothing in America is better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2017)

LoggerMan said:


> The American one looks so plain and cheap. I can't imagine growing up thinking that is what a normal SNES looks like.



You can thank Lance Barr for that, his logic was that the Super Famicom looked too "toy like" and changed the design.


----------



## drwhojan (Jul 3, 2017)

Unlike the Nes mini, Hope they learned and got the Snes Game Pad Lead longer size this time xd.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Jul 3, 2017)

drwhojan said:


> Unlike the Nes mini, Hope they learned and got the Snes Game Pad Lead longer size this time xd.


It's 5 feet long so 2 feet longer than the nes mini


----------



## drwhojan (Jul 3, 2017)

Columbo2811 said:


> It's 5 feet long so 2 feet longer than the nes mini



Thanks grate to know 

Our store starting price £69.99 when out, are so called.
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7156627

^ edit lol that's strange, goto page say 100 people looking and "2 ordered" 

But "We’ll have this ready to order shortly."  how dumb..


----------



## FateForWindows (Jul 3, 2017)

Too bad this still uses the extension controller ports. You would've thought those had been phased out already.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## deltax5 (Jul 3, 2017)

If they hack it. Wonder how much more storage there would be. THey will prob only have enough memory for the extra saves and a bit of defragment. Maybe it will allow to remove the games so you can put your own games. maybe even compress the games like i hear you can on the mini. I would remove kirby golf game and put something in it's place.


----------



## drwhojan (Jul 3, 2017)

deltax5 said:


> If they hack it. Wonder how much more storage there would be. THey will prob only have enough memory for the extra saves and a bit of defragment. Maybe it will allow to remove the games so you can put your own games. maybe even compress the games like i hear you can on the mini. I would remove kirby golf game and put something in it's place.



For a full almost game set, your talking about at lest 3 GB of space need, mini nes was men't to use about 512mb of storage half of one gigabyte .

I can't see them using that amount, but who knows time will tell!

But yes nes could use zip files.


----------



## deltax5 (Jul 3, 2017)

maybe someone will event some sort of adapter with a sd reader that goes in the back where the usb goes that's if it's possible to to send data throu the usb where the power goes.


----------



## lordkaos (Jul 3, 2017)

deltax5 said:


> maybe someone will event some sort of adapter with a sd reader that goes in the back where the usb goes that's if it's possible to to send data throu the usb where the power goes.


It will possibly be like the NES Mini, where you can add games with a homebrew program through mini usb.


----------



## bakageta (Jul 5, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> It will possibly be like the NES Mini, where you can add games with a homebrew program through mini usb.



Personally, I wouldn't assume that. I would expect Nintendo to learn their lesson and use an internal header for initial flashing, and remove the data pins from the USB. It would be a trivial PCB change, and I doubt they had tons of PCBs made up from before the NES classic was hacked. If that's the case, it might still be hackable with a jtag or similar, but that's a fair bit more involved than just plugging it into the pc and hacking away.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's right. If a pre-sale item isn't released within 30 days it's against eBay rules to be selling it, sometimes it passes by while others it doesn't. Not as if it matters too much, it's sold out and hard to get so those that stupidly want to pay more than it's worth, it's their problem.



And they are still out there on Ebay and break the rules. Nobody reported to take them down.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 6, 2017)

Uk buyers, game.co.uk has pre orders open again!

http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/super-nintendo-entertainment-system-classic-edition-2024185

Fly my pretties!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 6, 2017)

mech said:


> Uk buyers, game.co.uk hasn't pre orders open again!
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/super-nintendo-entertainment-system-classic-edition-2024185
> 
> Fly my pretties!


GAME is a bit unreliable. Early buyers are 99% safe but late ones may get their orders cancelled so it's better to just order from a different retailer if possible.

Funnily enough, I've found it far easier to pre-order the Classic SNES than Metroid: Samus Return Limited Edition which goes out of stock within minutes (Amazon Spain, Amazon France and Amazon Germany).


----------



## Sliter (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know if someone already shown here but the Japanese site showed how the controllers gonna be attached!




It was better than I expected hahaha

The game selection is very nice there, also includes Star Fox 2 
here's the official website:
https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/c/article/74fe7608-5638-11e7-8cda-063b7ac45a6d.html


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 13, 2017)

Sliter said:


> I don't know if someone already shown here but the Japanese site showed how the controllers gonna be attached!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we've seen it already before but it's always nice to see it again. I quite like those two 'teeth' of the SNES and with what appears, its tongue out. 

I kind of despised the Classic NES but the Classic SNES is going to be a must.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I kind of despised the Classic NES but the Classic SNES is going to be a must.


I'm definitely dreading trying to find one at MSRP during the three months they are allegedly available.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 13, 2017)

clownb said:


> I'm definitely dreading trying to find one at MSRP during the three months they are allegedly available.


The American Classic SNES is taking ages to go up on pre-order and when it does it'll probably be sold out within 5-10mins.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 14, 2017)

I really wanted one .. actually a superfamicom/european snes , but can't it now .. maybe I gonna pass this again =3= 
and if it's possible to add game would be even more nicer because I could play some fan translations I'm helping at hahaha


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 21, 2017)

IGN hands-on with the American/Canadian SNES (S-nezz ).



I gotta admit, this somehow looks even uglier than it was already.


----------



## Bu2d85 (Jul 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> IGN hands-on with the American/Canadian SNES (S-nezz ).
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit, this somehow looks even uglier than it was already.



Yes!!! This is it. A SNES console with controllers I can use with WiiU virtual console. Done.

This "ugly" console was my childhood.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2017)

Bu2d85 said:


> Yes!!! This is it. A SNES console with controllers I can use with WiiU virtual console. Done.
> 
> This "ugly" console was my childhood.


Also was mine, but Id rather get the nice looking one (european or japanese) now lololo xD
Maybe because of wasn't what I had back there


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> IGN hands-on with the American/Canadian SNES (S-nezz ).
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit, this somehow looks even uglier than it was already.



You must love pugs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Of course, I kind of liked the Classic NES (However, to be honest that famicom version is better looking, thought). Anyway, we are going to get the Classic SNES (UK) because it is going to be a must to have.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 21, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> You must love pugs.


Think I had one when I was a kid but my bastard of a cousin allegedly killed him.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh great. More people going to buy overpriced emulators. At least this time some of the games might be worth their value.

I stand by my statement that anyone considering this is better off using the RetroPie. Easy to set up, much more systems and _definetly_ worth the price.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1496674 here we have a SNES mini case for the Raspberry Pi in case you need it to look fancy.

I wonder how long it takes for them to stop selling the thing due to "production costs" like they did with the NES mini (a plastic box with a fancy emulator in it that was hugely popular when they cancelled it).

Now as a notice: I do like Nintendo. That is why I criticize them. They can do great things. But the entirety of their "mini" series is just blandly lazy cash-grabbing (especially when you realize the NES mini ran Linux).


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 21, 2017)

It seems that NA is not doing preorders. I hope they do a midnight/weekend release so I'm not stuck at work when the stores open.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 21, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> It seems that NA is not doing preorders. I hope they do a midnight/weekend release so I'm not stuck at work when the stores open.


Imagine:

Amazon: We're going to open pre-orders in 10mins.

3mins later... Amazon: We're sold out now. Congrats to those who pre-ordered it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> IGN hands-on with the American/Canadian SNES (S-nezz ).
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit, this somehow looks even uglier than it was already.




Gotta thank Lance Barr for that, he thought the SFC/EU Snes looked too toy like, and made it worse lol. The SFC/EU design is much better, a LOT better. 



Futurdreamz said:


> It seems that NA is not doing preorders. I hope they do a midnight/weekend release so I'm not stuck at work when the stores open.



Yeah, well NA Amazon and NOA can both suck it.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 21, 2017)

No pre-orders huh. Then I guess it's a case of bringing a lawn chair, a coffee Thermos and hanging out outside a Gamestop at midnight.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 21, 2017)

Hmmmm, very interesting...

https://www.polygon.com/2017/7/20/16003876/n64-classic-edition-nintendo-trademark


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Hmmmm, very interesting...
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2017/7/20/16003876/n64-classic-edition-nintendo-trademark


iQue is coming back hahaha


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 22, 2017)

The American Classic SNES was available yesterday for pre-order at Walmart.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 16, 2017)

Nintendo is taking the piss. lol



 ​"Available Sept. 29"

Good luck with that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo is taking the piss. lol
> 
> View attachment 95918​"Available Sept. 29"
> 
> Good luck with that.



Actually, NOA announced preorder is available at the end of the month and I do have one preordered  I have my ways.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2017)

My baby SNES pi3 shell came today. And it's going to have Chrono Trigger AND the whole DKC trilogy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Actually, NOA announced preorder is available at the end of the month and I do have one preordered  I have my ways.


Probably only 100 units for thousands and thousands.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Actually, NOA announced preorder is available at the end of the month and I do have one preordered  I have my ways.


Nintendo allowing preordes? Wow. Thats new. Guess they did realize that understocking is bad (i hope).


----------



## TxFxL (Sep 14, 2017)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...i_is_just_as_hackable_as_the_nes_classic_mini

So it looks like there is data transfer with the snes classic! great news for @Cluster and anyone else looking to expand the system

Now we just have to find out the amount of memory on the system to get an idea of how many games it will hold


----------



## DNA64 (Sep 15, 2017)

TxFxL said:


> So it looks like there is data transfer with the snes classic! great news for @Cluster and anyone else looking to expand the system
> 
> Now we just have to find out the amount of memory on the system to get an idea of how many games it will hold



The games only takeup about 22.5MB of space, and the complete NTSC-US ROM SET is about 540MB.
The NES Classic system featured a 512MB ROM, and I'd be surprised if the SNES Classic didn't use the exact same hardware with a new shell.

I'll be doing some hardware hacking as soon as I get my hands on one on the 29th.


----------



## DrHerbertWest (Sep 15, 2017)

DNA64 said:


> The NES Classic system featured a 512MB ROM, and I'd be surprised if the SNES Classic didn't use the exact same hardware with a new shell.



But only around 300MB is usable for games and saves, meaning no full rom set. We'll have to pick and choose what we want to include to stay under 300MB.


----------



## DNA64 (Sep 16, 2017)

DrHerbertWest said:


> But only around 300MB is usable for games and saves, meaning no full ROM set. We'll have to pick and choose what we want to include to stay under 300MB.


Yes, sorry I'm well aware of the limitations of the stock ROM on the NES Classic and should have mentioned that. Luckily that won't be and issue for long.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't get why someone would want an entire ROM set. At least half of the games on any given console is shovelware.

This is perfect with the following additions: Chrono Trigger, TMNT4, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, Mega Man X2, DKC2, Pilotwings, Tetris Attack and one good shmup (R-Type 3, Gradius 3, Super Aleste). Any more, and you're kinda missing the point of a product like this.


----------



## DNA64 (Sep 17, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I don't get why someone would want an entire ROM set. At least half of the games on any given console is shovelware.
> 
> This is perfect with the following additions: Chrono Trigger, TMNT4, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, Mega Man X2, DKC2, Pilotwings, Tetris Attack and one good shmup (R-Type 3, Gradius 3, Super Aleste). Any more, and you're kinda missing the point of a product like this.



I agree that the entire ROM set is a waste of space, as many of the games are just plain crap. My NES only has NES Games, and I'm slowly removing any not worth playing, but it's fun to find new games you haven't played before that are enjoyable. The same can be said for the SNES, I will only have SNES games on it, I have many other systems for Emulation if I want. But there are many more games you haven't mentioned that are still fun to play like,Earthworm Jim, Final Fantasy, MK3, etc, and when friends come over and want to play the SNES Mini and ask to play a game for it, I'd like it to be on there.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 17, 2017)

I initially had everything under the sun on my NESC.  NES, GB, GBC, SNES, GEN, MSX, PS1, MAME, FBA. I've mostly pared that down to NES, Genesis and some arcade games. The more I did to it, the less stable it got.  It crashes doing simple things like changing folders or exiting a game.

Provided "Super Hakchi" works, I'm going to wait for the most stable version, and only make a single install with the 15-or-so ROMs I want, and never touch it again. No RetroArch, no other emulators, no folders, super simple. Functionality is the most important thing, not number of games.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

Good luck to anyone who pre-ordered from Game UK from the US. My pre-order has been canceled. I still have one with Amazon UK that is still valid.  These should start shipping soon.  Has anyone gotten any shipment notifications? I've heard elsewhere they're starting to ship.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Good luck to anyone who pre-ordered from Game UK from the US. My pre-order has been canceled. I still have one with Amazon UK that is still valid.  These should start shipping soon.  Has anyone gotten any shipment notifications? I've heard elsewhere they're starting to ship.



Not yet, I have one from Amazon UK, but no notification for shipment yet. I'd assume it'd ship out this week sometime.  Game UK can suck it, they can't fulfill orders any better than Amazon notifying people of an item being in stock.

Edit: Says it will ship the 28th under "track order", but we'll see.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

Same here for it saying 28th. I paid for expedited shipping, so delivery estimate is 30th - 3rd.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Same here for it saying 28th. I paid for expedited shipping, so delivery estimate is 30th - 3rd.



There's expedited shipping for UK to US? Hmm, I don't think I can change it now, crap  >.>

Edit: Nope, added expedited for another 15 bucks or so, worth it XD


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> There's expedited shipping for UK to US? Hmm, I don't think I can change it now, crap  >.>


Give it a try. I changed it a couple weeks ago. I had to update the credit card since mine got stolen. The order details were all editable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Give it a try. I changed it a couple weeks ago. I had to update the credit card since mine got stolen. The order details were all editable.



Ninja'd  Sorry XD But yeah, changed it to expedited, it'll be here from the 4-9th, or so. I don't know if I want to go any faster


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

Amazon UK expedited shipping is legit.  I bought something from there last month, paid 20GBP for expedited. Ordered it on 9/7, and it was on my doorstep on the 11th. Shipped via UPS


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Amazon UK expedited shipping is legit.  I bought something from there last month, paid 20GBP for expedited. Ordered it on 9/7, and it was on my doorstep on the 11th. Shipped via UPS



So far, it's up to 75 GBP or about 101 dollars USD, wonder how much it would be for 2-day shipping (they do  have that, apparently), then again, it's  not much worse than paying 90 plus sales tax.


Edit: Ah what the hell, it'll get here anywhere from 30th to the 3rd, I've pretty much got my job back, my boss is gonna touch bases with me soon, that, and I can get extra money selling plasma


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

I paid the GlobalPriority 2-4 day option. I didn't get my NES Classic until end of January. I want this one NOW, dammit. 

And I've had something go missing shipping standard from Amazon UK. It ended up arriving a month late.  Not taking any risks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I paid the GlobalPriority 2-4 day option. I didn't get my NES Classic until end of January. I want this one NOW, dammit.
> 
> And I've had something go missing shipping standard from Amazon UK. It ended up arriving a month late.  Not taking any risks.



I dunno, I trust them to ship it then have it here by the beginning of next week.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll be very relieved when it does ship. I pre-ordered the first link available on the first day, before Amazon created the second link which had more description and activity. The one I ordered was called at the time "Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System" for GBP 58.33. I'm still worried it won't be honored.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> I'll be very relieved when it does ship. I pre-ordered the first link available on the first day, before Amazon created the second link which had more description and activity. The one I ordered was called at the time "Nintendo Classic Mini: Super Nintendo Entertainment System" for GBP 58.33. I'm still worried it won't be honored.



I don't know, it's weird that there were two entries, and that the second entry was all to conveniently 404'd, only way to retrieve it is via cached page, that's totally not shady at all. You can always ask customer service.


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know, it's weird that there were two entries, and that the second entry was all to conveniently 404'd, only way to retrieve it is via cached page, that's totally not shady at all. You can always ask customer service.


Both still appear to me

The one I ordered: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Classic-Mini-Entertainment-System/dp/B073BVHY3F
This one is currently #5,262 in PC and Video Games, but is the first search result


The later one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Console-Videogames-Nintendo-Classic-Mini/dp/B073FNFTL2
This one is currently #39 in PC and Video Games


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Both still appear to me
> 
> The one I ordered: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Classic-Mini-Entertainment-System/dp/B073BVHY3F
> This one is currently #5,262 in PC and Video Games, but is the first search result
> ...



I was thinking of the two US URLs, one still works, the other is suspiciously hard to access without using a cached site.


----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 26, 2017)

I just got an notification that my snes is coming today.
I pre-ordered it over Micromania (france) 
Without any fast shipping methods I usually have good patience

Here it is 


Spoiler: big picture and unsure if that make forum go crazy on lower size so here in spoiler XD


----------



## zoogie (Sep 26, 2017)

Pretty funny unboxing video by gonintendo



"remotes" lol


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

my mini snes comes at friday so said amazon.de.
under tracking it says 28-29.9

99 Euro is the price here


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 26, 2017)

3 days to go! woot.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 26, 2017)

Liriel said:


> my mini snes comes at friday so said amazon.de.
> under tracking it says 28-29.9
> 
> 99 Euro is the price here


I only paid 75 for mine in Belgium wich will arrive on Friday 2


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

jo 3 days.
but the waiting was long after the preorder in june.



kumikochan said:


> I only paid 75 for mine in Belgium wich will arrive on Friday 2


in Belgium !
in germany 99 euro in every big market like amazon, media markt or saturn


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 26, 2017)

Liriel said:


> jo 3 days.
> but the waiting was long after the preorder in june.
> 
> 
> ...


Well prices maybe went up again but that's how much it was up for on Dreamland{Belgian website}


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

and when could you preorder on amazon in belgium?
in amazon.de it was june


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 26, 2017)

Liriel said:


> and when could you preorder on amazon in belgium?
> in amazon.de it was june


Around that time 2


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2017)

We can't wait for Super Nintendo Mini (Euro) order to ship in America.  Europe/Japan version is beautiful than an ugly American version.


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

yes the us version is ugly but you have a power adapter in it!
that is not in the eu version!

the us version has some other games in it


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

Liriel said:


> yes the us version is ugly but you have a power adapter in it!
> that is not in the eu version!
> 
> the us version has sme other games in it



What? It has the exact sames games as the US, in fact, they're the NTSC versions. The Super Famicom Mini has a drastically different list.



azoreseuropa said:


> We can't wait for Super Nintendo Mini (Euro) order to ship in America.  Europe/Japan version is beautiful than an ugly American version.



NOA designer Lance Barr was the one who made that stupid design choice lol.


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

ah ok i thought i heard that some others in us are


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2017)

Am I the only one that likes the US design.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Am I the only one that likes the US design.



The whole premise was to  make it look less "toy-like" according to an interview. I like the SFC/EU design better, in fact, I'm getting the EU design from Amazon UK, supposed to ship either tomorrow or Thursday  But I'm on the fence on whether or  not I should get a second one to send to my sister as a surprise.


----------



## Purplstuph (Sep 26, 2017)

My province cant even sell one because of some dumb translation law...


----------



## Liriel (Sep 26, 2017)

i think the us version looks more like a toy


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 27, 2017)

Mine was just delivered two days early. Time to get this party started!


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 27, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Mine was just delivered two days early. Time to get this party started!


Nice, have fun !


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 28, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Am I the only one that likes the US design.


I like the US console just fine. But the multi-colored controllers in JP/EU are far superior to shades of purple.


----------



## Ceuse (Sep 29, 2017)

Just got mine. Eu console is inferior to us in terms of content though : 
No power adapter
No glossy manual and poster

But its alot prettior but thats probably just my nostalgia ;-)


----------



## NESjimbo (Sep 29, 2017)

Ceuse said:


> Just got mine. Eu console is inferior to us in terms of content though :
> No power adapter
> No glossy manual and poster
> 
> But its alot prettior but thats probably just my nostalgia ;-)


The colorful system and controllers make up for that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 29, 2017)

Sold out everywhere and Amazon's notification system is useless.


----------



## markehmus (Sep 29, 2017)

HAXCHI FOR SNES MINI YET ?  i got one for me and one to sell ... hoping to mod first ;-)


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The whole premise was to  make it look less "toy-like" according to an interview.


Actually he said the design was made with modularity in mind. A rounded shape is less suitable for that stuff than a blocky shape.


----------



## Ceuse (Sep 29, 2017)

markehmus said:


> HAXCHI FOR SNES MINI YET ?  i got one for me and one to sell ... hoping to mod first ;-)


Just needs some modification but the hack still works give it a few days ;-)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Actually he said the design was made with modularity in mind. A rounded shape is less suitable for that stuff than a blocky shape.



I like the EU/Japan one better TBH, all the same, but if people are gonna blame, they need to blame him.


----------



## eLus1ve_ (Sep 30, 2017)

Picked up my two units this morning!!


----------

